# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR vaihtoi vihreään

## Elmo Allen

VR:n nettisivut ovat ihan hiljattain uudistuneet uuden vihreän ilmeen mukaiseksi. Uutta logoa (vanha ilman valkoista keskilinjaa) on siellä täällä näkynytkin jo aiemmin, esim. rekryilmoituksissa.

Onkohan väritys jollain aikataululla tulossa juniinkin? Toivottavasti ei. En niinkään vastusta vihreää väriä, mutta onko nyt pakko taas sotkea VR:n muut junat tuleviin YTV:n juniin, jotka nekin ovat yleisilmeeltään aika vihreitä.

----------


## hylje

Eiköhän se juniinkin löydä (sanamuoto "ensimmäisenä" VR:n tiedotteessa), mutta huvittavinta on, että Sm2-peruskorjaus on lopuillaan vasta kun uudet hienot värit ovat jo vanhentuneet. Vanhaa kunnon värityssoppaa siis tiedossa seuraaviksi vuosikymmeniksi, ellei Ilmalassa ruveta erikseen uudelleenmaalaamaan/teippaamaan vaunuja ja junia nopeaan tahtiin, vaikka muutama kymmenen vaunu kuukaudessa.

----------


## killerpop

Mulle tuli noista uudistetuista sivuista ensin mieleen jotkin puuha-peten askartelusivut, eikä minkään varteenotettavan joukkoliikennetoimijan.

Myöhemmin sivuja katsellessa alkoi mieleen tulla sivun yläosasta lähinnä kotimaisen wc-paperin mainossivut, serlakohan se oli. Värimaailma ainakin oli hyvin yhtenevä järvimaiseman kera. Hyvin pyyhkii?

----------


## kolmebee

Hm, mun mielestä ulkoasu-uudistus on mainio. Raikas, selkeä ja silmäystävällinen sivusto + vihreä tulee olemaan avarampi ja miellyttävämpi väri asemillakin. 

On hyvä, että aikatauluhaku tulee heti ensimmäisenä vastaan kun avaa sivun.

Huomasitteko muuten (hieman kökön) animaatiojunan? Siinä on kai vihjettä tulevasta junavärityksestä... hieno!

Eikä YTV:n väreihin sekaantuminen ole erityisen suuri, ja jos onkin, miksi se nyt toisaalta olisi huono asia, ainakaan tavallisen asiakkaan kannalta, jolle tietty värillinen yhtenäisyys on pikemminkin hyvä asia ja näyttää junaliikennekin esim. Helsingin asemalla hieman levollisemmalta.

Mutta tosiaa jos junia maalataan, niin olisi hyvä tehdä se pian, sillä aika kauhea sekameteli olisi, jos olisi VR:n mahd. uudet värit, vanha valko-punainen ja YTV:n sini-valko-vihreä (joissa junissa muuten suuri mustan määrä häiritsee [OT]).

----------


## SD202

> Eiköhän se juniinkin löydä (sanamuoto "ensimmäisenä" VR:n tiedotteessa), mutta huvittavinta on, että Sm2-peruskorjaus on lopuillaan vasta kun uudet hienot värit ovat jo vanhentuneet. Vanhaa kunnon värityssoppaa siis tiedossa seuraaviksi vuosikymmeniksi, ellei Ilmalassa ruveta erikseen uudelleenmaalaamaan/teippaamaan vaunuja ja junia nopeaan tahtiin, vaikka muutama kymmenen vaunu kuukaudessa.


Ei kai siihen ihan vuosikymmeniä mene? Otetaan esimerkki Saksasta: Deutsche Bahn AG vaihtoi värityksensä "orientrot"ista ym. beige/sininen/oranssi-valkoinen -viritelmistä nykyiseen "verkehrsrot" -väritykseen muistaakseni vuonna 1997. Nyt 2000 -luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen jälkipuoliskolla on suorastaan harvinaista/mahdotonta nähdä DB:n matkustajakalustoa muussa kuin "verkehrsrot" -konseptin mukaisessa asussa. Toki joitakin vetureita on jätetty museaalisista ja muista syistä vanhoihin väreihinsä.

----------


## JSL

Eikai Sm1-2 enää maalata, ne paalataan. Samaten siniset vaunut. Toi liikemerkkihän on ollut alusta asti Dr16 kyljessä  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikä YTV:n väreihin sekaantuminen ole erityisen suuri, ja jos onkin, miksi se nyt toisaalta olisi huono asia, ainakaan tavallisen asiakkaan kannalta, jolle tietty värillinen yhtenäisyys on pikemminkin hyvä asia


On se huono, jos edelleenkin sekoitetaan YTV:n metroliikenne VR:n kaukoliikenteen kanssa. Matkustajan kannalta nimenomaan on parempi, jos kaksi täysin erilaista palvelua ovat myös eri näköisiä. YTV:n metroliikenteen kuuluisi sulautua yhteen HKL:n metroliikenteen kanssa.

----------


## kolmebee

> YTV:n metroliikenteen kuuluisi sulautua yhteen HKL:n metroliikenteen kanssa.


Aamen.

Joo, ihan totta. Mutta bottom line lienee, ettei tässä niinkään kannata sorsia VR:ää hyvin onnistuneesta imagon muutoksesta, vaan YTV:tä ei niin hyvin onnistuneesta junamaalauksesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta bottom line lienee, ettei tässä niinkään kannata sorsia VR:ää hyvin onnistuneesta imagon muutoksesta, vaan YTV:tä ei niin hyvin onnistuneesta junamaalauksesta.


Toisaalta YTV on ollut sinivihreä huomattavasti kauemmin kuin VR vihreä. En sano, että VR:n pitäisi valita värinsä sen mukaan, mitä värejä muut eivät käytä, mutta ei ole silti toivottavaa, että YTV-lähijunien samanlaisuus kaukojunien kanssa jatkuisi.

----------


## TEP70

> VR:n nettisivut ovat ihan hiljattain uudistuneet uuden vihreän ilmeen mukaiseksi. Uutta logoa (vanha ilman valkoista keskilinjaa) on siellä täällä näkynytkin jo aiemmin, esim. rekryilmoituksissa.


Ensimmäinen kontakti uuteen liikemerkkiin minulla oli IC- ja kaksikerrosvaunujen roskapussit.  :Very Happy:  Jostainhan on lähdettävä liikkeelle.

----------


## Move on

Nykyiseen punavalkoväritykseen siirtyminen alkoi Dr16:n myötä v. 1985 ja väritysmuutos on vieläkin kesken. Kyllä siinä voi tovi vierähtää, ennen kuin koko kalusto on saanut uuden ilmeen...

Toisaalta, pitääkö kaiken matkustajaliikennekaluston olla samanväristä? Olisihan matkustajillekin selkeämpää, jos kauko- ja paikallisjunat on eroteltu eri väreillä toisistaan. Esim. pendoissa ja IC-vaunuissa nykyiset värit ja paikkureissa uutta vihreää.

Kaikki veturit voivat hyvin olla yhtenäisissä väreissä - ainakin niin kauan, kuin matkustaja- ja tavaraliikenne toimii samassa yhtiössä.

----------


## JSL

Eipä reeveritkään oo nykyään samanvärisiä.. ja seeprat jotain aivan muuta. 
GG:llä on T44:sissa ainakin 3:a eri väritystä: alkuperästä ruskeenpunasta, vaaleensinistä ja vihreetä. Sit niitä on viissiin kait jollain yksityisillä myös. No, vihree väri voi olla ihan hyvä, helppo upottaa Aurajokeen ja kalat ei pelästy.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nykyiseen punavalkoväritykseen siirtyminen alkoi Dr16:n myötä v. 1985 ja väritysmuutos on vieläkin kesken. Kyllä siinä voi tovi vierähtää, ennen kuin koko kalusto on saanut uuden ilmeen...
> 
> Toisaalta, pitääkö kaiken matkustajaliikennekaluston olla samanväristä? Olisihan matkustajillekin selkeämpää, jos kauko- ja paikallisjunat on eroteltu eri väreillä toisistaan. Esim. pendoissa ja IC-vaunuissa nykyiset värit ja paikkureissa uutta vihreää.


Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että historiallisesti ajateltuna VR:llä ei ole ollut kovin ammattimainen ote brändäykseen. Neljännesvuosisadan kestävä kaluston värimuutos ei ole pelkkää hitautta vaan suorastaan rikollista epäpätevyyttä, jos ajatellaan yhtenäisen yrityskuvan luomista.

Muistan kyllä itsekin tuolta ajalta miten raikkaalta uusi punavalkoinen väritys tuntui verrattuna siniseen kalustoon ja vanhaan "lomakevihreään" siipilogoon. Veikkaisin että silloin alussa tarkoituksena oli nimenomaan säilyttää tuo uusi ulkoasu luksustarkoituksia varten. Eihän sitä käytetty aluksi kuin upouudessa IC-kalustossa. Pendolinojen ja uuden lähijunakaluston myötä se sitten pikkuhiljaa levisi eri kategorioiden kalustoihin tasaisemmin: tässä vaiheessa IC oli liukunut peruskalustoksi ja Pendolino oli uutta huippua, ja uusi lähijuna tuli segmentoinnin alapäähän.

(Mielenkiintoista muuten, että sitä mukaa kun IC on liukunut premium-kategoriasta keskikategoriaan, lippujen hinnoissa on silti pysynyt mukana se IC-lisämaksu, joka sinne 1980-luvulla ilmestyi. Ja sitten tuli Pendolino ja sille korkeampi lisämaksu...)

Jos 1980-luvulla olisi maalattu siniset vaunut punavalkoisiksi, niin niiden imago olisi kummasti kirkastunut. Sisälle vielä vähän remonttia, niin vaunu olisi ollut lähes uuden veroinen. Joitakin sinisiä vaunujahan kai koemielessä uudistettiin joskus 1990-luvulla laittamalla niihin mm. liukuovet tavallisten ovien tilalle ja remontoimalla kokonaan sisältä. (Muistan joskus matkustaneeni sellaisella.) Mutta tämä kylläkin olisi tuhonnut koko ajatuksen siitä että differoidaan kalustoa ja otetaan lisähinta uudella kalustolla matkustamisesta. Veikkaisin että VR:ssä ajateltiin, että sinisestä kalustosta halutaan eroon mahdollisimman nopeasti ja siksi sitä ei haluttu ehostaa silloiseen nykytasoon, mikä olisi teknisesti ollut täysin mahdollista. Kenties ajatuksena oli myös saada paremmin määrärahoja IC-kalustoon, jos yleinen mielipide alkaisi vieroksua vanhanaikaiselta tuntuvaa sinistä kalustoa?

Jos palataan nykypäivään, niin totta kai VR halutessaan voisi maalata myös sinisen kaluston johonkin vihreänsävyiseen moderniin kuosiin. En usko että edes kustannus olisi mitenkään astronomisen korkea, sillä kyllähän ulkomaalauksia ja teippauksia tehdään joka paikassa koko ajan muutenkin eikä vain pari kertaa vuosisadassa. Ajanoloon myös penkkien kankaat ja pehmusteet voisi vaihtaa ja vähän maalata sisäseiniä. Näillä toimenpiteillä jopa sinisestä kalustosta voisi tehdä paljon houkuttavamman matkustajan kannalta. Haluttaessa tietenkin värikuosissa voisi olla pieniä eroja, jotka signaloisivat lisäarvotekijöitä kuten että "tämä juna on parempi ja kalliimpi kuin tuo toinen".

Kokonaisuutena uskoisin, että VR:n itse asiassa kannattaisi maalata koko kalustonsa uuteen kuosiin mahdollisimman pikaisesti. Jos vain yritysilme muuttuu, mutta kalusto on sitä samaa vanhaa, niin syntyvä mielikuva on ristiriitainen ja epäaito.

Miksiköhän muuten asemien lipputoimistoja (kuten Tampereella ja Pasilassa) piti uudistaa vanhaan punaiseen väriin juuri ennen kuin tämä uudistus tuli? Hyvin koordinoitua toimintaa? Nuokin kannattaisi ainakin maalata uusiin väreihin pikaisesti, vaikka sitten maali olisi ainoa uudistus. Muutenhan paikat ovat vielä siistit ja toimivat eli muita uudistuksia ei tarvittane.

Mitä uuteen vihreään asuun tulee, niin täytyy kyllä sanoa että en pidä sitä täysin 100 % onnistuneena. Uudistus sinänsä on hyvä ja tarpeellinen, ja näkeehän tästä että vihreää ympäristöimagoa ajetaan takaa, mikä lienee sinänsä hyvä. Mutta onko ympäristövihreys junamatkan ainoa myyntivaltti? Tuskin. Itse näkisin mielelläni että korostettaisiin myös matkustuskokemuksen laatutekijöitä, jopa tiettyä luksusta, ympäristöystävällisyyden lisäksi. Vanha punainen väri viestitti luksusta kohtuullisesti, mutta aika alkoi ajaa vähän sen ohi. Ranskassa muistan nähneeni joskus TGV-kaluston sisällä aika paljon lilaa, joka tuntuisi nykyään viestittävän tuota samaa premium-viestiä. SNCF:n uudessa logossakin on häivähdys lilaa, mutta muuten mielestäni siinä mainostoimisto on ollut vähän kykenemätön päättämään sopivaa värivalintaa, kun on päädytty mielestäni vähän outoon liukuspektriin.

No, oli miten oli, tämän vihreän kanssa on nyt sitten elettävä jonkin aikaa, joten parasta onnea vaan matkaan!  :Very Happy:   Kyllä siitäkin jotain järkevää varmasti saa aikaan, ja ainakin nettisivujen toimintaa oli parannettu. Kun englanniksikin vielä saisi samat tiedot ja palvelut...

Muuten, olenko ainoa jolle tulee tästä VR:n uudesta vihreästä sävystä mieleen juuri se vanha "virastovihreä" tai "lomakevihreä" värisävy jota aikoinaan käytettiin? Onko uusi imago sittenkin osittain paluu vanhaan?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No, oli miten oli, tämän vihreän kanssa on nyt sitten elettävä jonkin aikaa, joten parasta onnea vaan matkaan!   Kyllä siitäkin jotain järkevää varmasti saa aikaan, ja ainakin nettisivujen toimintaa oli parannettu. Kun englanniksikin vielä saisi samat tiedot ja palvelut...


Ainakin tänään näyttäisi olevan myös englanninkieliset sivut livessä. Kohtuullisen hyvältä vaikuttaa. Taisi olla ensimmäisen päivän ongelma, ettei niitä löytynyt.

----------


## Compact

> Ainakin tänään näyttäisi olevan myös englanninkieliset sivut livessä. Kohtuullisen hyvältä vaikuttaa. Taisi olla ensimmäisen päivän ongelma, ettei niitä löytynyt.


Tänään ainakin oli Helsingin aseman lipputangoissa jo uudet vihervalkeat liput saloissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tänään ainakin oli Helsingin aseman lipputangoissa jo uudet vihervalkeat liput saloissa.


Ja Tikkurilassa seisoi aamusella VR Radan valkovihreä lavatransiitti.

----------


## ultrix

Konnarien Almex-tablettien printtaamat junaliput ovat niinikään vihervalkokuosissa.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, minä huomasin sen saman muutoksen. Olisiko myöskin junalippujen kokokin muuttunut: tarkoitan nyt tässä konduktöörinlippuja..?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pitäisi kait varmaan verrata näitä keskenään, uutta ja vanhaa konnarinlippua...  :Confused: 
On tainnut lippu muuttua ajalleen melko tarkoin, siinä toukokuun vaihteessa..?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lari Nylund

> On tainnut lippu muuttua ajalleen melko tarkoin, siinä toukokuun vaihteessa..?


Jos tarkoitat uuden myyntilaitteen käyttöönottoa, niin se on tapahtunut vaiheittain. Helsingissä aloiteltiin uudella laitteella jo helmikuussa ja samalla hieman suureni lipun koko.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Samalla voisi uusia ne asemalta ostettavat liput. Se nykyinen liuska on jumalattoman kokoinen siihen nähden miten paljon siihen yleensä tulee tekstiä. Jos verrataan lippuihin jotka noudetaan r-kioskilta. Sama asia on saatu printattua noin 1/4 kokoiseen lippuun verrattuna asemalta ostettuun, ja ihan yhtä hyvin minä saan siitäkin selvää mihin pitää mennä istumaan  :Smile:

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Samalla voisi uusia ne asemalta ostettavat liput. Se nykyinen liuska on jumalattoman kokoinen siihen nähden miten paljon siihen yleensä tulee tekstiä. Jos verrataan lippuihin jotka noudetaan r-kioskilta. Sama asia on saatu printattua noin 1/4 kokoiseen lippuun verrattuna asemalta ostettuun, ja ihan yhtä hyvin minä saan siitäkin selvää mihin pitää mennä istumaan


Vuonna 1997, kun lipputoimistossa aloittelin, niin Opera-järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön. "Kauhea ongelma" lipun koko tuntui olevan joillekin jo silloin, mutta ajan myötä siihen ollaan totuttu. Eräs perustelu lipun koolle oli, että lipputoimistoissa saadaan kaikki myytävät liput kansainvälisiä ja kotimaan sarja- sekä kausilippuja myöten myytyä samalle paperille. Järkevää sinänsä, vaikka toisaalta joku on vuosien varrella lipun koosta keskustelua aloittanutkin, että lipputoimistoissa pöydät eivät ole olleet täynnä erilaisia printtereitä erilaisille lippupaperimalleille. Yleensä asioille löytyy aina jonkinlainen syy tai ainakin selitys...

Se, että Aleksi nuorena herrasmiehenä saa selvää pienestäkin printistä, ei tarkoita vanhemman yli 80 vuotta täyttäneen kanssamatkustajan pystyvän sitä lukemaan... Tapana on ollut, että heikkonäköisimmän mukaan pyritään menemään. Välillä tosin on tilanteita, että lukemisen ymmärtämisen kanssa onkin sitten ongelmia... Inhimillistä sekin, mutta perin yleistä on ihmetellä kuinka on myyty sama paikka kahdelle asiakkaalle. Loppupeleissä usein joku kuitenkin istuu esimerkiksi junan numeroisella paikalla tms... Sattuuhan sitä.

----------


## JSL

Silti, vaikka lippu on iso kolmimastokuunarin purjeen kokoinen, ei samalle lapulle saada ku 2 eri junaa ja paljon hukkatilaa. Ihan tavallista on että yhtä junareissua varten on 3-4 osanen lippu.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Silti, vaikka lippu on iso kolmimastokuunarin purjeen kokoinen, ei samalle lapulle saada ku 2 eri junaa ja paljon hukkatilaa. Ihan tavallista on että yhtä junareissua varten on 3-4 osanen lippu.


Juuri tätä itse myös hain. Vaikka se bräntti pistettäisiin samalla fontilla kuin nyt niin silti lipusta saa aika paljon pienemmän. Yleensä lipussahan on tosi paljon hukkatilaa mihin saisi informaatiota taikka pois kokonaan. Mahtuisi hyvin vaikka pitäisi nykyisen lipun kahtia.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kansainväliselläkään tasolla VR:n lipun koko ei tosiaankaan ole mitenkään poikkeava, lipputoimistoista saatavat liput kun tuntuvat kaikkialla läntisessä Euroopassa olevan samankokoisia. Taustalla lienee jonkinlainen kansainvälinen konventio lippuformaatista...

Lippuautomaateista ostettavien lippujen on meillä turhan suuri, mutta niiden formaatti tuskin muuttunee ennen kuin lipunmyyntiautomaattien uusinta tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kansainväliselläkään tasolla VR:n lipun koko ei tosiaankaan ole mitenkään poikkeava, lipputoimistoista saatavat liput kun tuntuvat kaikkialla läntisessä Euroopassa olevan samankokoisia. Taustalla lienee jonkinlainen kansainvälinen konventio lippuformaatista...


Eiköhän tuo liene paperisista lentolipuista ja tarkastuskorteista tuttu ATB-standardi, jonka ATB2-versio on käytössä lentoliikenteen ulkopuolella, mm. junaliikenteessä. Wikipedia ei kylläkään osannut kertoa tarkemmin aiheesta ja Googlellakin löytyi pikahaulla tosi niukasti tietoa.

Veikkaisin kuitenkin, että standardin takana on IATA ja muistini mukaan tuo lanseerattiin joskus 1990-luvun alkupuolella. Sitä ennen lentoliput olivat paperisia monisivuisia vihkoja (layout IATA:n standardin mukainen, muistaakseni noin 1/4-siivu A4-arkista), jotka joko kirjoitettiin käsin tai sitten tulostettiin erikoismatriisitulostimella. Tarkastuskortit olivat lentoyhtiöillä erilaisia, mutta muistan niiden olleen jo pitkään pääosin tuo 1/3 A4:n kokoisia. 1980-luvulla noita tulostettiin erilaisilla tekniikoilla.

ATB oli aikanaan merkittävä uudistus, koska silloin standardoitiin lomakkeen layout kaikilla yhtiöillä samanlaiseksi, ja periaatteessa tarkastuskortti integroitiin lentolippuun (se irrotettava pala oikeassa laidassa), vaikka erillisiäkin tarkastuskortteja käytettiin ja käytetään edelleenkin. Tärkein etu oli, että samalla tulostimella saattoi tulostaa lentoliput ja tarkastuskortit, ja nämä kaikille yhtiöille, mikä mahdollisti mm. lähtöselvityspisteiden yhteiskäytön ilman että pisteet olisi tarvinnut varustaa joka yhtiön päätteillä ja tulostimilla erikseen.

Nyttemmin tuo kaikki kuulostaa jo muinaishistorialta, kun lentoliikenteessä on siirrytty lähes 100 %:sesti sähköisiin matkalippuihin, ja tietojärjestelmät taustalla varmistavat että tiedot kulkevat matkustajan mukana, ei niinkään mikään tulostettu kuitti tai tosite.

Uskoisin että samat tekijät vaikuttavat taustalla junaliikenteessäkin. Trendi lienee sähköisiä lippuja ja omia tulosteita kohti, jolloin noista ATB2-korteista ehkä joskus päästään eroon. Siihen saakka näkisin kyllä toisaalta ihan rationaalisena käyttää niitä, koska niitä käytetään muuallakin.

Suomessa ei muuten koskaan otettu käyttöön ATB2-standardin tuntemaa magneettiraitaa lipun takana, jota mm. Ranskan SNCF käyttää. Tuo mahdollistaa mm. lippujen vaihtamisen automaatilla: syötetään lippu aukkoon, automaatti lukee sen ja voi tulostaa tilalle uuden lipun toiveiden mukaan.

----------


## GT8N

Vaikka lippu on lähtökohtaisesti liian suuri, minusta asiaa ei paranna se, että lipun tekstejä ei ole mietitty yhtään, kun lipun tiedot on tyyliä:


```
Pe   11.11.2008 InterCity2       nro    175                  2.lk
18.06 - 19.52     Vaunu               3   Käytäväpaikka  34
```

Luulisi, että jos lippu on hehtaarin kokoinen, voisi tiedot laittaa sitten mahdollisimman selkeästi ja johdonmukaisesti. Vältyttäisiin nimittäin ylimääräisiltä sekaannuksilta kun lähes joikaisessa junassa joku ei olisi väärässä vaunussa tai väärällä paikalla, kun on katsonut lipusta, joka on kuin matkalipun irvikuva.

----------


## JSL

Uusi, traficgrün Farbgebung: http://vaunut.org/kuva/61333?u=668&d=19.02.2010&ns=1 muistuttaa ainakin meikäläistä 100mk setelistä!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Metropolitan

> Kansainväliselläkään tasolla VR:n lipun koko ei tosiaankaan ole mitenkään poikkeava, lipputoimistoista saatavat liput kun tuntuvat kaikkialla läntisessä Euroopassa olevan samankokoisia. Taustalla lienee jonkinlainen kansainvälinen konventio lippuformaatista...


Ainakin Britanniassa yhtenäisen lipunmyyntijärjestelmän lippu on kätevän kokoinen, luottokorttikokoa, myös automaattikuitti taitaa olla samalle pohjalle painettu. Itse sain tuolla esimerkiksi junassa konnarilta aikataulutulosteen uudelle jatkoyhteydelle tällaiselle samanlaiselle pohjalle.

--
On-line since 10th of January 1863.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakin Britanniassa yhtenäisen lipunmyyntijärjestelmän lippu on kätevän kokoinen, luottokorttikokoa, myös automaattikuitti taitaa olla samalle pohjalle painettu. Itse sain tuolla esimerkiksi junassa konnarilta aikataulutulosteen uudelle jatkoyhteydelle tällaiselle samanlaiselle pohjalle.


Tuollaisia ne liput olivat jo British Railin aikana, omat vanhimmat muistikuvat 80-luvun lopulta. Mikään uusi juttu ei siis ole kyseessä. Sinä aikana Suomessa on ollut jos jonkinlaista erilaista läystäkettä:

1) vanhat matriisitulostimella tulostetut setelin kokoiset liput
2) vanhojen junamaattien neliskanttiset liput
3) ATB2-lippukortit uusissa junamaateissa ja asemien lipunmyynneissä
4) konduktöörien laitteiden nauhapaperille tulostamat noin luottokortin kokoiset liput
5) ihan uusimpien junamaattien jälleen erilainen lippu (näihin en olekaan vielä tutustunut käytännössä kertaakaan)

Nuo Britannian junaliput ovat muuten ainakin kokonsa puolesta samoja kuin mitä Lontoon metrossa käytetään. Lieneekö taustalla se, että niitä voi tarvittaessa käyttää samoissa lippuporteissa?

----------


## Metropolitan

> Tuollaisia ne liput olivat jo British Railin aikana, omat vanhimmat muistikuvat 80-luvun lopulta. Mikään uusi juttu ei siis ole kyseessä.


Ei tietenkään, maininta yhtenäismyynnin formaatista vain oli siltä varalta, että ei jäisi kuvaa, että operaattoreiden moninaisuudesta huolimatta erilaisia lippuja noiden oranssikorttien lisäksi olisi paljonkin... Ja BR-logokin kortissa kertoo jäänteenä omaa kieltään, vaikka (Association of Train Operating Companiesin) National Rail -palvelu nyt käyttääkin tuota samaa logoa.




> Sinä aikana Suomessa on ollut jos jonkinlaista erilaista läystäkettä:
> 
> 1) vanhat matriisitulostimella tulostetut setelin kokoiset liput
> 2) vanhojen junamaattien neliskanttiset liput
> 3) ATB2-lippukortit uusissa junamaateissa ja asemien lipunmyynneissä
> 4) konduktöörien laitteiden nauhapaperille tulostamat noin luottokortin kokoiset liput
> 5) ihan uusimpien junamaattien jälleen erilainen lippu (näihin en olekaan vielä tutustunut käytännössä kertaakaan)


Tuo iso lippukortti on juuri epämiellyttävä esim. luottokorttikokoiseen nähden, koska sen (ja samankokoisen kuitin) kartongin joutuu vielä taittelemaan lompakkoon mahtuvaksi.




> Nuo Britannian junaliput ovat muuten ainakin kokonsa puolesta samoja kuin mitä Lontoon metrossa käytetään. Lieneekö taustalla se, että niitä voi tarvittaessa käyttää samoissa lippuporteissa?


Varmaan noissa on standardointia ainakin siinä mielessä, että briteissä päästäkseen edes laiturialueelle pitää olla ostettuna lippu (vaikka sitten erillinen trainspotteri-laiturilippu  :Wink: ). Tämän lipun voi sitten samalla tavalla sujauttaa porttilaitteeseen kuin Lontoon Undergroundissa. Lontoon alueella tietysti päätteelle näytettävä Oyster-kortti on nykyään de facto -standardi julkisille liikennevälineille.

Itse matkustelen kesäisin Britrail-passilla, joka on tietysti näissä rautatieasemien tarkastuspisteissä vähän "pain", koska se pitää joka kerran kaivaa esille ja näyttää erikseen portinvalvojalle, joka avaa ison kulkuportin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olen nähnyt VR:n vihreä-valkoiseksi maalatun IC 2-kerrosvaunun, ja mielestäni se oli karmean näköinen. Vihreä väri junassa ei sinänsä ole ruma mutta tuo toteutustapa  lisäkuvioineen ja värisävyt nosti kylmät väreet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen nähnyt VR:n vihreä-valkoiseksi maalatun IC 2-kerrosvaunun, ja mielestäni se oli karmean näköinen. Vihreä väri junassa ei sinänsä ole ruma mutta tuo toteutustapa  lisäkuvioineen ja värisävyt nosti kylmät väreet.


En ole itse nähnyt vielä, joten ei lopullista tuomiota suuntaan tai toiseen.

Ymmärrän pointin miksi vihreään on päädytty, mutta minusta ko. väri ei välttämättä markkinoinnillisesti toimi kaikkein parhaiten. Ympäristöystävällisyys sinänsä on hyvä tarina, mutta riittääkö se vakuuttamaan, että junalla on muutakin lisäarvoa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärrän pointin miksi vihreään on päädytty, mutta minusta ko. väri ei välttämättä markkinoinnillisesti toimi kaikkein parhaiten. Ympäristöystävällisyys sinänsä on hyvä tarina, mutta riittääkö se vakuuttamaan, että junalla on muutakin lisäarvoa?


Jos näkisit niin ymmärtäisit mistä on kysymys. Vaunu näyttää MTK:n metsänomistajien mainokselta.

Mielestäni veturijunien ei ole pakko olla yhtenäisien värisiä. Vaikka kuinka yritetään niin aina sattuu väliin vaunu joka on eri värinen kuin muuut. 

Sellainen värityskäytäntö kuin mitä oli käytössä mm Saksassa ja muutamassa muussa keski-euroopan maassa pitkään, että väri erotti vaunun käyttötarkoituksen oli hyvä. Ykkös- ja kakkosluokan ja ravintola- ja makuuvaunut eri värisiksi. Silloin matkuatajat löytävät helpommin oman vaununsa. Päävärin ei tarvitse siinäkään tapauksessa olla kokonaan peittävä vaan erilaisia vauhtiraitoja voi laittaa mukaan, mutta hyvällä maulla. Juna on klassinen kulkuneuvo ja tietyn arvokkuuden pitää näkyä.

Moottorivaunujunat kuten pendolinot ja uudet kaupunkijunat voivat sitten olla enemmän karamellin näköisiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Sellainen värityskäytäntö kuin mitä oli käytössä mm Saksassa ja muutamassa muussa keski-euroopan maassa pitkään, että väri erotti vaunun käyttötarkoituksen oli hyvä. Ykkös- ja kakkosluokan ja ravintola- ja makuuvaunut eri värisiksi. Silloin matkuatajat löytävät helpommin oman vaununsa. Päävärin ei tarvitse siinäkään tapauksessa olla kokonaan peittävä vaan erilaisia vauhtiraitoja voi laittaa mukaan, mutta hyvällä maulla. Juna on klassinen kulkuneuvo ja tietyn arvokkuuden pitää näkyä.


Tarkoittanet Saksan kohdalla Deutsche Bundesbahnin vuonna 1986 lanseeraamaa väritysmallia?
*Oranssi (S-Bahn)
*Minttu (RegionaBahn / -Express)
*Sininen (InterRegio)
*Punainen (InterCity)
Valitettavasti tämä kasarihenkinen iloinen värimaailma alkoi väistymään vuodesta 1997 lähtien, kun Deutsche Bahn AG yhtenäisti kalustonsa ulkoasun "Verkehrsrot" -värityksen alle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoittanet Saksan kohdalla Deutsche Bundesbahnin vuonna 1986 lanseeraamaa väritysmallia?
> *Oranssi (S-Bahn)
> *Minttu (RegionaBahn / -Express)
> *Sininen (InterRegio)
> *Punainen (InterCity)
> Valitettavasti tämä kasarihenkinen iloinen värimaailma alkoi väistymään vuodesta 1997 lähtien, kun Deutsche Bahn AG yhtenäisti kalustonsa ulkoasun "Verkehrsrot" -värityksen alle.


En, vaan 1800-luvulta peräisin olevaa, mutta vielä 1970-luvulla yleisesti käytössä ollutta.  :Wink: 

Toisaalta tuo Länsi-Saksan 1980-luvun väritys on kanssa ihan ok. Nykyinen on kieltämättä tylsä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Pidän enemmän nyt poistuvasta valkoinen-harmaa-punainen - yhdistelmästä. Mielestäni vihreä on liian vaalea. Vaikutelma on jotenkin lattea.
Tämä väritys ei jotenkin mielestäni viesti lisää junasta ympäristöystävällisenä kulkuneuvona.

----------


## Kaid

Makuasioista on turha kiistellä, mutta kuitenkin: minusta uusi vihreä väritys on huomattavasti vanhaa paremman värinen ja antaa VR:stä raikkaamman mielikuvan. Ainoa mikä itseäni varsinaisesti häiritsi kun uusissa väreissä oleva vaunu tuli vastaan olivat kylkeen maalatut linnut: junan kulkusuunnasta johtuen ne näyttivät lentävän takaperin.  :Tongue:

----------


## Hape

Kaid, todellakin kyseessä on makuasia. 
Näin vain yhden uudella tavalla maalatun vaunun keskellä junaa. Jos koko juna olisi samalla tyylillä maalattuna, olisi tunnelma toinen, samoin fiilis on toinen kesällä vihreän luonnon keskellä kuin nyt valkoisten hankien keskellä.... :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Nyt vihreitä vaunuja on jo kaksi, Edb 28406 (2.10) ja Edfs 28306 (3.10). Pari vaunua kuussa taitaa konepajalla käydä nykyisin, eli piakkoin vihreitä vaunuja on jo enemmänkin. Korjausvuorossa vaikuttavat olevan tällä hetkellä juurikin Edb- ja Edfs-vaunut. Seuraavat vihreät lienevät hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä vaunuista 28305, 28307-28310 tai 28407-28410.

----------


## Metropolitan

> Pidän enemmän nyt poistuvasta valkoinen-harmaa-punainen - yhdistelmästä. Mielestäni vihreä on liian vaalea. Vaikutelma on jotenkin lattea.
> Tämä väritys ei jotenkin mielestäni viesti lisää junasta ympäristöystävällisenä kulkuneuvona.


Kuvan uudesta kaksikerrosvaunusta nähneenä, ei vaikutelma kyllä jäänyt kovin kaksiseksi. Mielestäni lopputulos on sävyiltään liian pliisu ja mitäänsanomattoman haalea, "kuvioinnista" ei kovin paljoa jaksakaan sanoa. Vaikuttaa enemmän lasten työpajan aikaansaannokselta kuin vakavasti otettavan junaoperaattorin selkeältä visuaaliselta kannanotolta vihreään joukkoliikenteeseen.  :Smile:  En tosin pidä, samasta värisävyn visuaalisesta "heikkoudesta" johtuen, Sm5:ienkään värityksestä, eli ei sikäli mitään uutta auringon alla... Vihreä vain liian vaaleana ei ole oikein istuva (iskevä?) väri muutenkin valkoisessa junanrungossa. 

"Vanhojen" teräsvaunujen voimakkaan sininen oli (ja on vielä toistaiseksi) sentään selkeä vastapaino valkoiselle rungolle, ja se lisäksi omasi "kansallisen" merkityksen ja oli yhtä toimiva kaikkina vuodenaikoina. IC-punainenkin toimi liikelaitostuneen operaattorin graafisena huutomerkkinä, joka viesti -- oikeutetusti tai ei -- jostakin korkealuokkaisemmasta ja jonka saattoi huoletta laajentaa myös vetokalustoon. Vaalean vihreä Marsu/Pupu/Susi (tai mikä tahansa muu elukka) taas vie vetokalustolta senkin vähän visuaalisen huutomerkkiarvon sekä yhteyden aikaisempaan punaiseen koroste/varoitusväriin sekä paikallisliikenteen että kaukovetureiden osalta. 

Samalla jatkossa entinen selkeä Helsingin paikallisliikenteen jako neljään tunnusväriin (+Suomenlinna) supistuu kolmeen -- metron kaukonäköinen värivalinta 1970-luvulta onneksi on, oikeutetusti, identiteetiltään niin voimakas, että siihen (ainakaan vielä) sotkettaisiin limetinvihreää.

----------


## JSL

Kylläkai myös ne hotellissa käyneet raiteen 13. vaunut, jotka on viety valmistajatehtaalle saa vihreen ulkoasun, vai saako?

----------


## Eki

> Kylläkai myös ne hotellissa käyneet raiteen 13. vaunut, jotka on viety valmistajatehtaalle saa vihreen ulkoasun, vai saako?


Se ainoa hotellissa käynyt vaunu seisoo vielä Ilmalassa, koska sen kohtaloa ei ole vielä päätetty.

Saisihan siitä tietysti tehtyä ohjausvaunuproton, kun toinen pääty on joka tapauksessa tehtävä uusiksi, ellei mene pataan...

----------


## TEP70

> Seuraavat vihreät lienevät hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä vaunuista 28305, 28307-28310 tai 28407-28410.


28308 onkin ehtinyt käydä pajalla 2.10 juuri ennen vihertymisen alkamista. Edb 28407 sen sijaan on jo vihreänä liikenteessä.

----------


## Scania-111

> Eikai Sm1-2 enää maalata, ne paalataan. Samaten siniset vaunut.


Näin ilmeisesti käykin Sm1/2 osalta. Mitä tulee "sinisiin" Ein, Eip, EFiti ym. ,todettakoon että lauantaina 8.5.2010 oli sitten _uusio-vihreenä jokin EFit(i)_ siirrossa Turun halliraiteistolla. Sääli etten kerennyt ottamaan kun kännykällä täydellä zoomilla kaukaa kuvan, eli teknisesti "välttävä" kuva. Minulle tuo oli ainakin yllätys, meinasi mennä melkeen ne paljon puhutut pasmat sekaisin. Liekö nyt tällainen mahdollisuus olemassa että nämä erikoisemmat/vähemmistönä olevat vaunut sinisistä/uusio-IC aggregaatit Eifet, Fot ja EFiti saisi tuon vihreän vielä ja ehkäpä uudemmat CEmt vaunut. Joskus muistelen että olisi ollut puhe että siniset plootut poistuvat n.2012 liikenteestä, mutta aiheellinen kysymys oli/on millä nämä kaikki korvattaisi. 

OT : olin selvinpäin kyllä koko 8.5.2010  :Laughing:  ..että huomio perustuu ihan faktaan

----------


## JSL

Oliko se 111:en näkemä vaunu tämä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/62670 EFits 24201 ?
Huomasin vaan viikonloppuna tuolla sivustolla ton kuvan.

----------


## Scania-111

> Oliko se 111:en näkemä vaunu tämä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/62670 EFits 24201?


Ilmeisesti on, tuskinpa noita muita on. Eli EFit -> EFits sarjaan, hyvä että on saatu kunnon kuviin. Havainto tosiaan 200-300m päästä vilaukselta, senverran kerkesin huomioimaan että oli nuo matkatavara-ovet siinä. Missähän junissa tuo mahtaa liikkua vai onkohan toistaiseksi "kiertolainen". Olisi kyllä kiinnostava nähdä lähempää ja saada samalla kunnon kuva itsellekkin tuosta yksilöstä.

----------


## JE

En usko, että aivan kaikkia sinisiä vaunuja poistetaan vielä vuoteen 2016 mennessä, vaikka niin aiemmin onkin puhuttu. Jos ja kun täydellinen sukupuutto ei kohtaa sinistä sukupolvea, liikenteessä säilyvät vaunut tulevat epäilemättä seuraavista ryhmistä:

1. Kaikkein viimeisinä valmistuneet kakkosluokan vaunut 1980-luvun puolivälistä (eli kaikkein uusimmat vaunut sarjoista Ein ja Eip). Luontevia käyttökohteita etenkin radat Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä ja Pieksämäki-Joensuu, joille sähköistystä ei ole odotettavissa, mutta joilla myöskään Vankat eivät vastaa kaikesta liikenteestä. Mahdollisesti myös yöjunat.
2. Kakkosluokan vaunut, jotka ovat kokonaan tai osaksi aiemmin olleet ykkösluokkaa (Ei, Eipt). Nämä vaunuthan uudistettiin ainakin osaksi 1990-luvulla. Luontevia käyttökohteita olisivat yllä esitetyt.
3. Ainakin uusimmat CEmt-makuuvaunuista, sesonkiliikenteessä niitä tarvitaan, vaikka suuri osa yöjunista hoituisikin muulloin Edm-vaunuilla lisätoimitusten jälkeen.
4. De-aggregaattivaunut. Alligaattoreiden tarve vähenee Vaasan ja Kemijärven sähköistysten ja toisaalta Allegro-liikenteen myötä kylläkin nollaan, mutta nämä IC-sukupolven vaunujen käyttömahdollisuuksien laajentuminen Dv12-vetoisiin juniin ei ole yhdentekevä kysymys.
5. Uusimmat EFit-vaunut, joista ainakin yksi ilmeisesti nyt edustaakin sarjaa EFits. Jos käyttö IC2-junien polkupyörävaunuina jatkuu, vaunuille voinee ennustaa jopa varmempaa tulevaisuutta kuin useimmille yllämainituista.
6. Sibeliuksen Chfy-vaunut on alun alkaen sinisistä ehkä voimallisimmin modernisoituja, ellei täysmodernisoituja ja poistettuja Eiu/Einu-vaunuja lasketa. Veturi+vaunut-muotoisen Sibeliuksen siirtyessä historiaan vaunuille ei toisaalta ole luontevaa käyttökohdetta.
7. Nykyiset matkatavaravaunut (Fots, Fot, Foty) ja vankivaunut (Nom) tuskin saavat seuraajia ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa, joten niiden käyttö jatkunee tarpeen mukaan. Fot(y)-vaunut lienevät otollisia kandidaatteja muutettaviksi tarvittaessa muiksi erikoisvaunuiksi, esim. sotilaskuljetuksiin.
8. Ems-vaunut säilyvät käytössä, IC-vaunuista tuskin tehdään uusia sotilaskuljetusvaunuja ihan vähään aikaan.
9. Sinisistä ravintolavaunuista ainakin osa jäänee käyttöön, jos ei muutoin niin yöjuniin. Todennäköisimmät säästettävät olisivat sarjaa Rk(y) ja Rkt (mainitun sarjan uusimmat).
10. Sarjan A vaunut

Se, mitä uusien vaunuhankintojen myötä sen sijaan tapahtuu jokseenkin varmasti, on pikajunien katoaminen junakategoriana pois päiväliikenteestä. Kokonaan (alun alkaen) sinisistä vaunuista koostuvia junia tuskin enää nähdään vuosikymmenen puolivälissä muualla kuin radoilla Jyväskylä-Seinäjoki ja Pieksämäki-Joensuu. Tavallisten istumavaunujen oletan olevan korkeintaan pieni vähemmistö viiden vuoden päästä jäljellä olevista tämän ikäpolven vaunuista.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Nämä väriasiat ovat pitkälti makukysymyksiä ja VR:n kannalta imagokysymyksiä.

Valkopunainen yhtenäisväritys oli hyvä ja selkeä. Uudella vihreällä värityksellä halutaan korostaa rautateiden luontoystävällisyyttä. Se on ihan oikea peruste koska sähköjunaa "vihreämpää" mekaanista kulkuvälinettä ei ole polkupyörää lukuun ottamatta mutta ne nyt eivät kilpaile ihan samassa sarjassa. 

(Tuon logiikan mukaan dieseljunia ei pidä maalata vihreiksi mutta mitä tehdään kun sähköhepo vaihdetaan dieseliksi Vaasan radalla.)

Rautateiden imagoon kun myös kuuluu perinteisyys. VR on ollut monessa mukana kohta 150 vuoden ajan. Sitäkin kannattaisi muistaa sähköistenkin IC-junien aikakautena, joten pelkistetympi, lähempänä valkopunaista väritystä ollut maalaustyyli olisi myös ollut perusteltu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rautateiden imagoon kun myös kuuluu perinteisyys. VR on ollut monessa mukana kohta 150 vuoden ajan. Sitäkin kannattaisi muistaa sähköistenkin IC-junien aikakautena, joten pelkistetympi, lähempänä valkopunaista väritystä ollut maalaustyyli olisi myös ollut perusteltu.


Ehkä sivistyksessäni on aukkoja, mutta millä tavalla valkopunainen väritys on perinteinen? Eikö se lanseerattu vasta 1980-luvun loppupuolella, kun ensimmäiset IC-vaunut tulivat? Toki aiemminkin oli ollut mm. lähijunissa punaista, mutta suurin osa kalustostahan oli sinistä.

Markkinoinnin näkökulmasta en näe perinteiden korostamista mitenkään erityisen olennaisena aspektina junaliikenteen kannalta. En minä matkustajana valitse junaa siksi, että se on perinteinen tapa kulkea -- lähes päinvastoin. Valitsen sen siksi, että se on moderni, nopea ja kenties ympäristöystävällinenkin.

Mitä tuohon vihreän sävyyn tulee, toistan näkemykseni, että idea on periaatteessa hyvä, mutta vihreä väri nyt vaan ei välttämättä luo pelkästään oikeanlaisia konnotaatioita. Vihreästä tulee myös mieleen vanhanaikainen valtion byrokratia. Vielä 1980-luvun alussa VR:lläkin oli ihan virastolomakkeiden näköisiä lomakkeita, jotka oli painettu tuolla vihreällä. Eli ihan samannäköiset lomakkeet kuin veroviranomaisilla, puolustusvoimilla, postilla jne.

----------


## JE

> Ehkä sivistyksessäni on aukkoja, mutta millä tavalla valkopunainen väritys on perinteinen? Eikö se lanseerattu vasta 1980-luvun loppupuolella, kun ensimmäiset IC-vaunut tulivat? Toki aiemminkin oli ollut mm. lähijunissa punaista, mutta suurin osa kalustostahan oli sinistä.


Ensimmäisenä IC-aikakauden väritys oli Dr16-vetureissa, joista protosarja valmistui 1985-86. Mainitulla veturisarjallahan ei muita värityksiä ole ollutkaan. Toki punaista väriä on muodossa tai toisessa nimenomaan dieselvetureissa ollut jo 1950-luvulla, en silti tiedä edustavatko IC-värit jatkumoa tälle perinteelle. Ja muistettakoon vielä, että ensimmäiset suurempikokoisetkaan dieselveturit eivät tulleet VR:lle punaisina. Hr11-sarjalla oli kiitojunaväritys ja Vr11 (Dv11) -sarjalla taas vihreä väritys.

----------


## hmikko

> Mitä tuohon vihreän sävyyn tulee, toistan näkemykseni, että idea on periaatteessa hyvä, mutta vihreä väri nyt vaan ei välttämättä luo pelkästään oikeanlaisia konnotaatioita. Vihreästä tulee myös mieleen vanhanaikainen valtion byrokratia. Vielä 1980-luvun alussa VR:lläkin oli ihan virastolomakkeiden näköisiä lomakkeita, jotka oli painettu tuolla vihreällä. Eli ihan samannäköiset lomakkeet kuin veroviranomaisilla, puolustusvoimilla, postilla jne.


Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että tuollaista assosiaatiota ei meinannutkaan tulla mieleen, vaikka olen ko. vihreitä lomakkeita käsitellyt ainakin oman osuuteni.

Uusi väritys on mielestäni askel heikompaan suuntaan. Punavalkoinen on aivan toimiva ja tyylikäs, ja viherpesu tuntuu jollain tasolla asiakkaiden aliarvioimiselta. Kaikki mikä on maalattu vihreäksi on ympäristöystävällistä? Kansa on tietty yksinkertaista ja siksi jää, joten ehkä tuosta tulee menestys. Olisin kumminkin voinut kuvitella, että joku design-ihminen osaisi tulkita ja brändätä ympäristöystävällisyyden pykälää syvällisemmin. Ihan puhtaasti visuaaliselta kantilta tuo valittu vihreävalkoinen on mielestäni levottomamman ja halvemman näköinen kuin punavalkoinen. Toisaalta esim. Varioiden täysvihreä on minusta tyylikäs, mutta en ehkä ihan sitä kuitenkaan kaukojuniin laittaisi.

No, paljon pahempaakin on maailman junissa nähty.

----------


## Piikkimonni

No, en nyt tarkoittanut tuota punavalkoista enkä edes veturinvihreää vaan jotain perinteistä, josta muotoilijat voivat luoda sitten oman uuden kokonaisuuden. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin Helsingin varioratikoiden väri. Niissähän vihreä on perinteinen kyljen väri ja se katon reunassa oleva keltainen raita on jäänne aikoinaan puunvärisistä ikkunapokista. Saman sävyiset keltaiset ikkunanpokat ovat perinteisemmällä paikallaan Valmetin nivelissä mutta varioissa muotoilija teki siitä uuden version.




> Ehkä sivistyksessäni on aukkoja, mutta millä tavalla valkopunainen väritys on perinteinen? Eikö se lanseerattu vasta 1980-luvun loppupuolella, kun ensimmäiset IC-vaunut tulivat? Toki aiemminkin oli ollut mm. lähijunissa punaista, mutta suurin osa kalustostahan oli sinistä.


Korjaan vielä jälkeenpäin, kun sain kerran oivalluksen. 
Ehkä se kylkimaalauksen tyylitelty luontokuva onkin tarkoitettu etäännyttämään tuosta verokirjanvihreästä mielikuvasta ja luomaan sen halutun vihreän imagon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä tuohon vihreän sävyyn tulee, toistan näkemykseni, että idea on periaatteessa hyvä, mutta vihreä väri nyt vaan ei välttämättä luo pelkästään oikeanlaisia konnotaatioita.


Mikään väri ei luo pelkästään oikeanlaisia konnotaatioita. Yhtä hyvin voisi argumentoida punavalkoisen luovan konnotaatioita sveitsiläisistä lentokoneista tai Puolan lipusta. Tai pelkän punaisen Neuvostoliitosta. Värien valinta ei voi perustua siihen, mitä kaikkea niistä saattaakaan tulla mieleen, vaan mitä niistä suurimmalle osalle tulee mieleen. Sitä en toki tiedä, millä perustein värivaihdokseen on päädytty ja onko se hyvä asia. Itse olisin mielelläni nähnyt punavalkoisen värimaailman jatkuvan ja luonut siitä ikuisen, samalla tavalla kuin tuo sveitsiläinen punavalkoinen vain on ollut laatubrändin tunnus "aina".

----------


## Jussi

> Itse olisin mielelläni nähnyt punavalkoisen värimaailman jatkuvan ja luonut siitä ikuisen, samalla tavalla kuin tuo sveitsiläinen punavalkoinen vain on ollut laatubrändin tunnus "aina".


Itselleni ainakaan liikennevälineen värillä ei juuri ole merkitystä, tosin kyllä jo saneeratut Sm1/2-junat näyttääkin modernimmilta kuin punakeltaiset saneeraamattomat...
Vihreästä ei tosiaan välttämättä tule mieleen ympäristöystävällisyys, täytyy muistaa että nykyisistä hallituspuoluistakin kahdella on tunnusvärinä vihreä. Näistä Vihreät toki korostavat ympäristöasioita, mutta Keskustasta ei ainakaan minulle tule mitenkään mieleen ympäristöasiat - ainakaan mitenkään positiivisessa mielessä...

----------


## Piikkimonni

Minun puolestani on melko sama minkä värisiä junat ovat, kunhan ovat siistejä. 

Höyryveturiaikana veturit ja vaunut olivat mustia riippumatta siitä minkä väriksiksi ne oli maalattu. Se oli sitä aikaa. Silloin rautateillä ei todellakaan ollut mitään viheää imagoa vaikka osittain halkoja polttivatkin.

----------


## Kaid

Eikös vaunujen osalta pitkäikäisin väritys ole kuitenkin ollut puuvaunujen ruskea? Siitä vaan perinteitä kunnioittaen vaunut tummanruskeiksi ja veturit veturinvihreiksi!

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös vaunujen osalta pitkäikäisin väritys ole kuitenkin ollut puuvaunujen ruskea? Siitä vaan perinteitä kunnioittaen vaunut tummanruskeiksi ja veturit veturinvihreiksi!


Viis perinteistä. ExpressBus -maalatun mainos-Mannen punaisesta välipalasta tuli mieleen, että kunkin vaunun voisi maalata tasaväriseksi jollain perusvärillä. Paletissa olisi muutama väri, jotka arvottaisiin satunnaisesti koko kalustoon. Sitten voisi matkalle lähtiessä jännityksellä odottaa, että kuinka kirjavaan junaan pääsee.

----------


## moxu

Tuo EFits olisi se vaunutyyppi, jota juurikin keskipitkän ja pitkänmatkan IC-junissa kaivattaisiin, sillä nykyiset fillaripaikat Eds (vai mikä se nyt oli)-vaunussa ovat luvalla sanoen surkeat. Lisäksi yhden rahtiovella ja kunnollisen kokoisella kuljetusosastolla varustetun vaunut saneeraaminen joka junaan tuskin olisi mikään ylitsevuotavaisen kalliskaan operaatio. 
Mieleen tuli myös kysymys, onko Sm4-junat määrä myös sutia vihreiksi ja jos, niin missä aikataulussa? Entä tulisiko tämä väri elävöittämään Sm2-mallistoakin?

----------


## ultrix

> Mieleen tuli myös kysymys, onko Sm4-junat määrä myös sutia vihreiksi ja jos, niin missä aikataulussa? Entä tulisiko tämä väri elävöittämään Sm2-mallistoakin?


Eiköhän brändimuutos koske koko kalustoa, siis lukuunottamatta tietenkin niitä sähkömoottorivaunuja, jotka joutuvat todennäköisesti lähivuosina pataan tai muulla tavalla ulos VR-Yhtymän taseesta. Sm2:llä on teknistä käyttöikää niin kauan, että luultavasti VR ehtii ainakin kerran muuttaa brändiään ennen kuin niiden aika on ohi. Varsinkin, jos vaunut saavat matalan väliosan.

Näinpä muuten VR:n uuden mainoksen, jossa myös Sr2 (ja oliko Ex*-vaunuja?) oli saanut vihreän värityksen. Aika pirtsakka juna!  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Vihertyneitä kaksikerrosvaunuja alkaa olla jo kohta kymmenkunta. Edb-vaunuja on ainakin viisi ja Edfs-vaunuja ainakin kaksi. Yksi vaunu tuli tänään konepajan palautusjunassa IC 5:ttä vastaan Pukinmäessä eli kahdeksan vihreää vaunua on varmasti.

----------


## tlajunen

Tänään osui mun silmiin ensimmäistä kertaa juna, jossa oli kaksi vihreää (IC²-rungon vaunut 1 ja 2, joten todennäköisimmin Edb ja Edfs).

----------


## ollit

En huomannut, että olisi ketjussa ollut jo aiemmin mainintaa virheästä Pendolinosta. Kuvaa en saanut, mutta sellainen löytyy jo VR:n sivuilta. 

VR:n sivuilta löytyi myös tietoa maalauksen edistymisestä:




> Junakalusto muuttuu vihreäksi vähitellen peruskorjausten yhteydessä. Liikenteessä on tällä hetkellä viisi kaksikerroksista ja kaksi yksikerroksista InterCity-vaunua. Tänä vuonna uuden värin saa vielä noin 20 vaunua ja kaksi Pendolino-junaa. Vihreän ilmeen mukaisia ovat myös uudet makuuvaunut, jotka saadaan vaiheittain liikenteeseen kesästä 2010 alkaen.

----------


## zige94

> En huomannut, että olisi ketjussa ollut jo aiemmin mainintaa virheästä Pendolinosta. Kuvaa en saanut, mutta sellainen löytyy jo VR:n sivuilta. 
> 
> VR:n sivuilta löytyi myös tietoa maalauksen edistymisestä:


Taitaa olla jo 2 pendolino -yksikköä vihreänä. Toinen ajelee yleensä rantaradalla, ja toinen oikoradalla.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Taitaa olla jo 2 pendolino -yksikköä vihreänä. Toinen ajelee yleensä rantaradalla, ja toinen oikoradalla.


Nyt ei kyllä ole faktaa kehissä. Tänään juuri matkustin junalla Pendolino S8 Sm3 7x02-yksiköllä Kouvolasta Tikkurilaan ja junayksikkö oli punavalkoinen. Tikkurilassa junasta poistumisen jälkeen saapui Helsingin suunnasta Pendolino S91 tuolla ainoalla vihreällä Sm3 7x01-yksiköllä, joka oli Jyväskylään matkaavan roolissa. Huomenna Pendolino S80 liikennöidään siis tuolla vihreällä yksiköllä Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin. 

Jokainen Pendolino-junayksikkö liikkuu vuorollaan jokaisella rataosalla, jossa Sm3-kalustoa liikkuu. Tämä siis jälkimmäiseen kommenttiin korjauksena.

----------


## tlajunen

Kirjoitushetkellä taitaa vihreätä vetokalustoa löytyä yksi Sm3-yksikkö (7x01), yksi Dr16 (2816) ja kaksi Sr1-veturia (3037 ja 3071).

----------


## zige94

> Nyt ei kyllä ole faktaa kehissä. Tänään juuri matkustin junalla Pendolino S8 Sm3 7x02-yksiköllä Kouvolasta Tikkurilaan ja junayksikkö oli punavalkoinen. Tikkurilassa junasta poistumisen jälkeen saapui Helsingin suunnasta Pendolino S91 tuolla ainoalla vihreällä Sm3 7x01-yksiköllä, joka oli Jyväskylään matkaavan roolissa. Huomenna Pendolino S80 liikennöidään siis tuolla vihreällä yksiköllä Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin. 
> 
> Jokainen Pendolino-junayksikkö liikkuu vuorollaan jokaisella rataosalla, jossa Sm3-kalustoa liikkuu. Tämä siis jälkimmäiseen kommenttiin korjauksena.


Anteeks kovasti, olisi pitänyt lisätä että havaintojeni mukaan mitä olen nähnyt niin on Turun ja oikoradan suuntaan liikennöity. Anteeksi että siitä puuttui sana "havaintojeni mukaan".

----------


## ultrix

Koskas Sm1/2-junat saavat vihreää kylkiinsä, ja minkälainen kuosi on tulossa? Olisi virkistävää, jos otettaisiinkin vähän retrovaikutteita, eli valkoinen juna vihrein vauhtiraidoin tai päin vastoin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koskas Sm1/2-junat saavat vihreää kylkiinsä, ja minkälainen kuosi on tulossa? Olisi virkistävää, jos otettaisiinkin vähän retrovaikutteita, eli valkoinen juna vihrein vauhtiraidoin tai päin vastoin.


Kyseiset junamallit katoavat 4 vuoden sisällä, alkaen ensi vuodesta, en usko että maalataan lainkaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyseiset junamallit katoavat 4 vuoden sisällä, alkaen ensi vuodesta, en usko että maalataan lainkaan.


Sm2 on käytössä vielä ensi vuosikymmenelläkin. Löisin itse vetoa sen puolesta, että niille tehdään "änärkakkoset", eli saavat matalan välipalan joskus. Toimivan junan paalaus on tuhlausta.

----------


## TEP70

> VR:n sivuilta löytyi myös tietoa maalauksen edistymisestä:


Tämä on jo vähän vanhaa tietoa. Vihreitä kaksikerrosvaunuja on jo ainakin 13 kpl (+ uudet Edm:t) ja yksikerrosvaunuja ainakin kuusi. Nyt olisi jo mahdollista haalia kasaan yksi kokonaan vihreä runko, jos hyväksytään vaunuiksi Edb+Ed+Edfs+Rx+Ex+Expt. Yleensä Rx:n kanssa liikkuu Eds-vaunu.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Tämä on jo vähän vanhaa tietoa. Vihreitä kaksikerrosvaunuja on jo ainakin 13 kpl (+ uudet Edm:t) ja yksikerrosvaunuja ainakin kuusi. Nyt olisi jo mahdollista haalia kasaan yksi kokonaan vihreä runko, jos hyväksytään vaunuiksi Edb+Ed+Edfs+Rx+Ex+Expt. Yleensä Rx:n kanssa liikkuu Eds-vaunu.


EFits 24201 on hetki sitten lähtenyt Helsingistä toista kertaa pikajunassa 273 kohti Rovaniemeä niin ikään vihreävalkoisena. Vaunu on entinen EFit 23555.

----------


## Joonas Pio

VR:n etusivulta löytyvässä Osta lippu kätevästi -videossa näkyy muuten taustalla vihreät Sm1 ja Sm4-junat. :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> VR:n etusivulta löytyvässä Osta lippu kätevästi -videossa näkyy muuten taustalla vihreät Sm1 ja Sm4-junat.


Häh... Onks muka noita vihreinä oikeasti?  :Eek:  Vai onko toi taitavasti muokattu?

----------


## Kaid

> Häh... Onks muka noita vihreinä oikeasti?  Vai onko toi taitavasti muokattu?


Ei tuollaiseen värimuutokseen tarvita edes mitään kovin taitavaa muokkausta. Ja koska kyse on lafkan uudesta imagosta on ihan selvää, ettei olla laitettu näkyviin vanhoissa väreissä olevia vaunuja. Ihan päteviltä näyttivät viherretyt vaunut kuitenkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Häh... Onks muka noita vihreinä oikeasti?  Vai onko toi taitavasti muokattu?


Vihreävalkoinen Sm4 (tai no, ainakin puolikas yksikkö) on havaittu Hyvinkään konepajan aitojen takaa jo tovi sitten:

http://vaunut.org/kuva/63882

Ei ole vielä eksynyt tietojeni mukaan aitauksen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Knightrider

Vihreä sopii kyllä VR:n junien väriksi mutta punavalkoiset junat o(li)vat nostalgisia klassikkoja :Frown:  Varsinkin IC(1)-juniin sopii kyllä vielä paremmin perinteinen punavalkoinen, mutta sehän nyt on makuasia..

----------


## Kaid

> Vihreävalkoinen Sm4 (tai no, ainakin puolikas yksikkö) on havaittu Hyvinkään konepajan aitojen takaa jo tovi sitten:
> 
> http://vaunut.org/kuva/63882


Keulan osalta ei mikään onnistunein väritys (jos siis jää tuohon asuun); liikaa valkoista, mikä saa keulan näyttämään jotenkin keskeneräiseltä. Ja henkilökohtaisesti olen vähän pettynyt, että näihinkin juniin tulee kenoviivoihin tuo sama metsäkuvio. Pääasiassa pääkaupunkiseudulla liikkuviin lähijuniin kuuluisi ehdottomasti samanlaisissa vihreän sävyissä oleva kaupunkimaisema. Se antaisi myös paremmin kuvan VR:stä koko maan junayhtiönä. Metsämaisema kaikissa junissa antaa turhan maalaismaisen vaikutelman.

----------


## hmikko

> Pääasiassa pääkaupunkiseudulla liikkuviin lähijuniin kuuluisi ehdottomasti samanlaisissa vihreän sävyissä oleva kaupunkimaisema. Se antaisi myös paremmin kuvan VR:stä koko maan junayhtiönä. Metsämaisema kaikissa junissa antaa turhan maalaismaisen vaikutelman.


Tuo metsäkuvio ylipäätään hieman epäilyttää. Onhan se aivan pätevästi tehty ja hauskakin, mutta epäilen, että se ei vanhene kovin tyylikkäästi. Esittävää grafiikkaa ei ole tässä mitassa VR:n junissa ennen ollut paitsi mainoksissa, ja epäilen, että metsä ja joutsenet alkavat näyttää männävuoden muodilta hyvin nopeasti. Vähemmän olisi ollut enemmän. Miten nuo on käytännössä toteutettu? Saako kuosin vaihdettua perus-vihreävalkoiseen ottamalla teippaukset pois?

----------


## ollit

Tänään (4.10) oli vihreäksi maalattu Sm4 liikenteessä pääradalla. Oletettavasti samasta yksiköstä löytyy jo muutama kuva Vaunut.org-sivustolta.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään (4.10) oli vihreäksi maalattu Sm4 liikenteessä pääradalla. Oletettavasti samasta yksiköstä löytyy jo muutama kuva Vaunut.org-sivustolta.


Jep, ainoa vihreä Sm4 tällä hetkellä, joka on liikenteessä. Myös lauantaina 2.10. ollut A-junana, 3.10. oli Z-junana, tänään myös nähty Z-junana.

Tänään otettuja kuvia.

----------


## Lassiivi

Nojaa, eipä tuosta tullut ihan niin paha kuin pelkäsin! Ihan piristävän raikkaalta näyttää Sm4 uusissa kuosissaan. Kuten aiemmin mainittiinkin, niin VR olisi kyllä voinut tehdä selkeän pesäeron kaukojunille ja lähiliikennejunille: mielestäni pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennejunissa voisi metsämaiseman tilalla olla joku "citymaisema". Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan, ihan kivalta ainakin omasta mielestä näyttää.

----------


## risukasa

> Nojaa, eipä tuosta tullut ihan niin paha kuin pelkäsin! Ihan piristävän raikkaalta näyttää Sm4 uusissa kuosissaan. Kuten aiemmin mainittiinkin, niin VR olisi kyllä voinut tehdä selkeän pesäeron kaukojunille ja lähiliikennejunille: mielestäni pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennejunissa voisi metsämaiseman tilalla olla joku "citymaisema". Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan, ihan kivalta ainakin omasta mielestä näyttää.


VR:hän ei tule jatkossa omilla junillaan varsinaista lähiliikennettä ajamaan, vaan lähijunat ovat sitten Junakaluston Sm5:ia, ja VR:n Sm4:t jäävät taajamaliikenteeseen. Ihan veitsellä leikattua jakoa tosin ei taida tulla, kun vitosia on kai vähän kaavailtu taajiksiinkin.

----------


## PepeB

> VR:hän ei tule jatkossa omilla junillaan varsinaista lähiliikennettä ajamaan, vaan lähijunat ovat sitten Junakaluston Sm5:ia, ja VR:n Sm4:t jäävät taajamaliikenteeseen. Ihan veitsellä leikattua jakoa tosin ei taida tulla, kun vitosia on kai vähän kaavailtu taajiksiinkin.


Ei ole. Sm5 junat tulee VAIN ja AINOASTAAN pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteeseen. Tietenkään niitä ei ole paljon tilattu, että kyllä jatkossakin Sm1, 2 ja 4 tulee ajelemaan pk-seudulla. Nehän tilattiin lähinnä kehäradalle kattamaan sen liikenne.

----------


## zige94

Kyllä SR1 -veturi on tyhmännäköiseksi tehty vihreällä värillä... Etenkin etuosa on jotenkin... Noh, todella typerän näköinen.

----------


## Samppa

> Kyllä SR1 -veturi on tyhmännäköiseksi tehty vihreällä värillä... Etenkin etuosa on jotenkin... Noh, todella typerän näköinen.


Omaan silmääni tulos voisi olla mukavamman näköinen, jos vihreätä olisi nostettu keulassa samalla tavalla, kuin kuvassa takana olevassa veturissa punaista. Lisäksi ohut musta rajaus vihreän ja valkoisen väliin sekä ikkunoiden ympärille voisivat tehdä lopputuloksesta terävämmän ja vauhdikkaamman.

----------


## ultrix

Kajaalia silmiin kaipaa Siperian susi.

----------


## PepeB

Ja eikös yksi Sr2 ole juurikin vihertymässä? Nähdään millaisen ne siihen keksii.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Ja eikös yksi Sr2 ole juurikin vihertymässä? Nähdään millaisen ne siihen keksii.


Toivottavasti ei jää tuo etuosa Sr2:ssa yhtä vaaleaksi, kuin mitä Sr1:sen kanssa kävi...

----------


## PepeB

> Toivottavasti ei jää tuo etuosa Sr2:ssa yhtä vaaleaksi, kuin mitä Sr1:sen kanssa kävi...


Joo samaa mieltä. Kaikissa noissa on kyllä aivan liikaa valkoista, varsinkin nokassa :/

----------


## TEP70

En tiedä, onko tätä jo täällä noteerattu, mutta omilla matkoilla on osunut silmien eteen jo parikin pankkovaunua, joissa alusta on tummansininen ja pankot vaaleanvihreät. Uusi värimaailma leviää jo tavaravaunuihinkin.

----------


## Knightrider

Tarkoitukseni olisi bongata maanantaina 16-22 välillä Sm3 7001: Minä vuorona se tulee/lähtee Helsingistä? Samalla minulle voi opettaa että mistä se tieto kaivetaan - esim. S46-vuoro voi olla ajettu eri pendoilla eri päivinä, sehän ei kerro mitään?

----------


## TEP70

> Tarkoitukseni olisi bongata maanantaina 16-22 välillä Sm3 7001: Minä vuorona se tulee/lähtee Helsingistä? Samalla minulle voi opettaa että mistä se tieto kaivetaan - esim. S46-vuoro voi olla ajettu eri pendoilla eri päivinä, sehän ei kerro mitään?


Ei sitä tietoa löydy mistään muualta kuin liikennöitsijän sisäisistä järjestelmistä. Ei ole mitään takeita edes siitä, että kyseinen runko on juuri huomenna edes liikenteessä. Ainoa keino päätellä, missä se menee on se, että joku muu on nähnyt sen jossakin esim. edellisenä päivänä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei sitä tietoa löydy mistään muualta kuin liikennöitsijän sisäisistä järjestelmistä.


Eikä tietoa ole sielläkään välttämättä kovin aikaisin. Pitkän tähtäimen kalustokiertoja ei kannata suunnitella, koska ei voida millään tietää, miten pitkään jokin huolto tai fiksaus lopulta kestää.

----------


## Knightrider

Toinen tyhmä kysymys: miksen löydä graafista aikataulua Vuosaaresta Keravalle? Helsinki-Riihimäki-taulussa on kyllä Sköldvikin, muttei Vuosaaren aikatauluja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toinen tyhmä kysymys: miksen löydä graafista aikataulua Vuosaaresta Keravalle? Helsinki-Riihimäki-taulussa on kyllä Sköldvikin, muttei Vuosaaren aikatauluja.


Taitaa olla niin, ettei tuolle välille ole graafisia laadittu lainkaan. Junat pystyy kyllä päättelemään, etsimällä Keravalla häviäviä ja sinne ilmestyviä tavara-/veturijunia.

----------


## hmikko

Tulevissa kaksikerrosvaunuissa on ilmeisesti vihreitä ravintoloita. Sisustuksessa väritys on minusta aika hirviä. Tulee 70-luvun vähemmän onnistuneet perusväriviritykset mieleen.

http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/index/VRtie...C-junista.html

http://www.vrgroup.fi/images/5i1M6ef...alla_small.jpg

http://www.vrgroup.fi/images/5i1M6ef...akaa_small.jpg

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulevissa kaksikerrosvaunuissa on ilmeisesti vihreitä ravintoloita. Sisustuksessa väritys on minusta aika hirviä. Tulee 70-luvun vähemmän onnistuneet perusväriviritykset mieleen.
> 
> http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/index/VRtie...C-junista.html
> 
> http://www.vrgroup.fi/images/5i1M6ef...alla_small.jpg
> 
> http://www.vrgroup.fi/images/5i1M6ef...akaa_small.jpg


Onko tämä sitä retroa? Bensa-asemakuppila tulee mieleen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

Vihreitä IC-vaunuja (yksi- ja kaksikerroksisia) alkaa olemaan jo melko mukavasti, ainakin nämä:

1 Ed (28072)
21 Edb (28406-28421, 28423, 28424, 28426, 28427, 28429)
8 Edfs (28305-28307, 28309, 28310, 28315, 28322, 28323)

9 Ex (26210, 26217, 26220, 26222-26224, 26226, 26227, 26301)
4 Expt (26411, 26412, 26414, 26415)
3 Rx (26702, 26704, 26708)

Ed:t ovat edelleen selvänä pullonkaulana, mutta kuvittelisi vihertymisen pian alkavan vaunusta 28052 eteenpäin.

Täyspunaisen rungon kuvaaminen alkaa olla yhä enemmän tuurissa, kun Edb-vaunuista enemmistö on vihreitä. Kuusi vaunua ehti kuitenkin käydä täyskorjauksessa ennen vihertymisen alkua, joten ne jäänevät punavalkoisiksi vielä pitkäksi aikaa. Samoin kaikki Eds-vaunut täyskorjattiin punavalkoisiksi kuten myös Ed-vaunut 28001-28020.

----------


## Kaid

> Tulevissa kaksikerrosvaunuissa on ilmeisesti vihreitä ravintoloita. Sisustuksessa väritys on minusta aika hirviä. Tulee 70-luvun vähemmän onnistuneet perusväriviritykset mieleen.


Minusta tuo sisustuksen retroisa väritys on varsin onnistunut. Itse olisin ehkä lisännyt esim. johonkin kohtaan seinään fuksianvärisen raidan tuomaan lisää väriä. Tai yksi fuksialla kankaalla päällystetty pöytäryhmä vihreiden seassa. Mutta mielipideasioista lienee turha kiistellä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minusta tuo sisustuksen retroisa väritys on varsin onnistunut. Itse olisin ehkä lisännyt esim. johonkin kohtaan seinään fuksianvärisen raidan tuomaan lisää väriä. Tai yksi fuksialla kankaalla päällystetty pöytäryhmä vihreiden seassa. Mutta mielipideasioista lienee turha kiistellä.


Liikealan pintaveikoilla on tapana vähän väliä aikansa kuluksi muutella värejä ja logoja.  Vielä 70-luvulla ollut siipipyörä oli varsin tyylikäs tunnus.  Sinistä junanvaunua en kehu, mutta punainen ja valkoinen on ihan hyvä koska junan liike maastossa näkyy vihreää paremmin.  Ja punavalkoisen junan lähestyminen havaitaan paremmin.

Vihreän laittaminen juniin on pintamuodin seuraamista, kun joka asiassa pitää ollaa enemmän tai vähemän ekologisia tai ekologisen näköistä.  
Kun vVhreät nyt hävisi reilusti, niin ihan hyvin voidaan pysäyttää tämä  junien vihreäksi maalaaminen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kun vVhreät nyt hävisi reilusti, niin ihan hyvin voidaan pysäyttää tämä  junien vihreäksi maalaaminen.


No tuleeko nyt niistä sitten sinivalkoisia?  :Laughing:

----------


## Compact

> Liikealan pintaveikoilla on tapana vähän väliä aikansa kuluksi muutella värejä ja logoja.  Vielä 70-luvulla ollut siipipyörä oli varsin tyylikäs tunnus.  Sinistä junanvaunua en kehu, mutta punainen ja valkoinen on ihan hyvä koska junan liike maastossa näkyy vihreää paremmin.  Ja punavalkoisen junan lähestyminen havaitaan paremmin.
> 
> Vihreän laittaminen juniin on pintamuodin seuraamista, kun joka asiassa pitää ollaa enemmän tai vähemän ekologisia tai ekologisen näköistä.  
> Kun vVhreät nyt hävisi reilusti, niin ihan hyvin voidaan pysäyttää tämä  junien vihreäksi maalaaminen.


Ja Otto Lehtipuukin on jo poliittisesti laimentunut eli päässyt kaiketi tavoitteeseensa eli tasaisesti etenevään rautatielaitoksen toimeensa. Eräs vihreän ja "vihreän" VR:n luoja. Nyt olisi aika palkata VR:lle jokin ärhäkkä perussuomalainen junaihminen ja muuttaa ulkoväritys uuden linjan mukaiseksi!

----------


## jpe

Minusta vihreät vaunut ovat sarjakuvagrafiikoineen jotain aivan hirvittävän kitschiä. Edustavat sellaista mainostoimistouskovaisten mentaliteettia, että katsojaa täytyy aliarvioida ja huvittaa tyrkyttämällä hirveällä vimmalla kaikenlaisia turhia virikkeitä ja silmänamia. Kyllä ihminen tiesi junan olevan ekologinen vaihtoehto ennen joutsenia ja kalastelevia karhujakin.

Veikkaan, että jo reilun vuosikymmenen päästä vihreisiin vaunuihin suhtaudutaan inhosta nyrpeinä. Ne sädehtivät sitä juuri niin tekemällä tehtyä "ajan hermolla olevaa" grafiikkaa, etteivät varmasti tule kestämään ajan hammasta ollenkaan.

Punavalkoharmaat vaunut olivat mielestäni erittäin onnistunut veto. Ne näyttivät vuosikymmenestä toiseen yhtä uusilta, ja välittivät sellaisia mielleyhtymiä, joiden mukaan junaliikenne tulisikin brändätä - pysyvyyttä, luotettavuutta, hillittyä arvokkuutta, joka ei räiskyvän pintaliitomaailman oikuista järkyty.

Voi tapoja, voi aikoja.

T: 22-vuotias media-alan opiskelija.

----------


## aulis

Tänään näin kokonaan punavalkoisen kuusivaunuisen IC2-junan. Turusta tuli Helsinkiin päin, ohitti Leppävaaran noin klo 19:50. Hyvältä kyllä näytti

----------


## TEP70

> 1 Ed (28072)
> 21 Edb (28406-28421, 28423, 28424, 28426, 28427, 28429)
> 8 Edfs (28305-28307, 28309, 28310, 28315, 28322, 28323)
> 
> 9 Ex (26210, 26217, 26220, 26222-26224, 26226, 26227, 26301)
> 4 Expt (26411, 26412, 26414, 26415)
> 3 Rx (26702, 26704, 26708)


Päivitys, vihreitä ovat myös:

Ed 28052
Edfs 28316, 28324, 28325, 28326, 28327
Ex 26310
Rx 26703

----------


## tlajunen

Sekä Expt 21416.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täyspunaisen rungon kuvaaminen alkaa olla yhä enemmän tuurissa, kun Edb-vaunuista enemmistö on vihreitä.


Joskus sattuu kuitenkin kameran eteen täysipunainen IC2-juna. Kuva otettu 2.6.2011.

----------


## TEP70

> Joskus sattuu kuitenkin kameran eteen täysipunainen IC2-juna. Kuva otettu 2.6.2011.


20.5.2011 matkustin seitsenvaunuisella täyspunaisella IC 104:llä. Saas nähdä, kauanko IC-runkoja näkyy täyspunaisina. Nykyiset vaunukombinaatiot eivät mahdollista täysvihreyttä vielä pitkään aikaan IC-rungoissa. Kymmenessä rungossa on palveluvaununa Eds, jotka ovat kaikki punavalkoisia ja hiljattain pajalla käyneitä. Lopuissa kuudessa rungossa puolestaan on ravintolana Rk, joita tuskin enää viherretään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nykyiset vaunukombinaatiot eivät mahdollista täysvihreyttä vielä pitkään aikaan IC-rungoissa.


Täysvihreä veturivetoinen juna on kuitenkin jo liikkunut rataverkollamme, kokoonpanolla Sr1 + Expt + Eil.

----------


## TEP70

> Täysvihreä veturivetoinen juna on kuitenkin jo liikkunut rataverkollamme, kokoonpanolla Sr1 + Expt + Eil.


Konepajasiirtoja ei lasketa. Täsmennetään nyt vielä, että haussa on täysvihreä kaupallisen matkustajaliikenteen IC-juna.

Nelospendo on näemmä vihertynyt. Se oli liikkeellä ainakin to 16.6.

----------


## TEP70

Lisää vihertynyttä kalustoa:

Edb 28425
Edfs 28313
Ex 26315
Rx 26701

Eil 25003, 25011

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lisää vihertynyttä kalustoa:
> 
> Edb 28425
> Edfs 28313
> Ex 26315
> Rx 26701
> 
> Eil 25003, 25011


Viime päivinä on liikkunut eteläisessä Suomessa IC2-junia, joissa on koko nelivaunuinen vaunukalusto viherrettyä. Itse näin tämän vaunuston 24.7. iltapäivällä Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 11. Ed-vaunuina tuossa kokoonpanossa olivat 28052 ja 28055. Vihertyneitä Ed:itähän on toistaiseksi kovin rajallinen määrä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:23 ----------




> Viime päivinä on liikkunut eteläisessä Suomessa IC2-junia, joissa on koko nelivaunuinen vaunukalusto viherrettyä. Itse näin tämän vaunuston 24.7. iltapäivällä Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 11. Ed-vaunuina tuossa kokoonpanossa olivat 28052 ja 28055. Vihertyneitä Ed:itähän on toistaiseksi kovin rajallinen määrä.


Juuri saamani tiedon mukaan ko. runko on saapumassa Turusta Helsinkiin viherretyn Sr2:n vetämänä.

----------


## Assamies

Dv12: 2615 kuvattu sekä Ol että Kem. :Cool:

----------


## TEP70

> Vihertyneitä Ed:itähän on toistaiseksi kovin rajallinen määrä.


Tämä ongelma alkaa hyvin pian ratketa, kun Otanmäen vaunutehtaalta tulee seuraavaksi ulos 30 kpl valmiiksi vihreitä Ed-vaunuja numerosta 28080 alkaen. Tämän jälkeen aineksia täysvihreiden IC2-runkojen muodostamiseen on runsaasti. Edelleen varmaan saadaan pitkään odottaa kokovihreitä IC-runkoja.

----------


## Huppu

16.8.2011
Vielä on mahdollista näköjään nähdä (ainakin Eil-)junia kokonaan vanhoissa punaisissa väreissä vaikka niitäkin (eil-vaunuja) on maalattu jonkun verran.
Nimittäin tänään matkustin pääradalla pohjoiseen ja ei yhtään vihreää vaunua sisältänyt eil-juna tuli vastaan (Helsinkiin päin), vaikka vaunuja n. 7 kpl. Aikataulun mukaan päättelen että kyseessä oli klo 8.21 Kouvola-Lahti-Helsinki Z-juna (tai sitten myöhässä ollut taajamajuna 222 Riihimäeltä, saapumisaika Helsinkiin klo 8.17).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eilen maanantaina (15.8.) matkustin IC2 104:llä, jossa veturi (Sr2) + kaikki neljä vaunua olivat punaisia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.9. aamulla klo 7 Helsinki C:hen vietiin (=työnnettiin) IC-runkoa, jossa veturi, kaikki yksikerroksiset ja kaikki kaksikerroksiset vaunut olivat punavalkoisia. Koska yksikerroksisia vaunuja ko. junassa oli melkoinen määrä ja toisaalta jo useita Ex- ja Expt-vaunuja on vihreinä, samoin suurin osa Edb:istä, oli oikeastaan jo "aika hyvin", että tuollainen kokoonpano sattui toteutumaan. En ehtinyt varmistaa, oliko tuossa kyseessä IC83:n vai jonkin muun tämän aamuisen lähdön kalusto. Se nimittäin saattoi olla S943:n korvaavakin kalusto. 83:n lähtöaika oli turhan lähellä, kun taas 943 Turkuun on tiettävästi lähtenyt puolisen tuntia myöhässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se nimittäin saattoi olla S943:n korvaavakin kalusto.


Turun Pendolinon korvasi Sm4-yksikkö, joka olikin sitten vastavuoroisesti vihreä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Turun Pendolinon korvasi Sm4-yksikkö, joka olikin sitten vastavuoroisesti vihreä.


Mainittu pitkä IC-runko olisikin ollut ajankohtaan nähden kovin raju kokoonpano noinkin lyhyelle yhteysvälille.

----------


## TEP70

> Lisää vihertynyttä kalustoa:
> 
> Edb 28425
> Edfs 28313
> Ex 26315
> Rx 26701
> 
> Eil 25003, 25011


Päivitystä:

Edb 28430
Edfs 28314 ja uudet 28328-28331
Ex 26311
Rx 26706
Expt 26413

Eil 25002, 25005

----------


## TEP70

Tänä vuonna valmistuneissa uusimman sarjan Edfs- ja Ed-vaunuissa näyttää olevan sisätiloissakin vihreää ilmettä. Ovien painonapit ovat uudenmalliset.

7.9. Helsinki

IC2 139: kokopunainen runko (Ex+Edfs+2 Ed+Edfs+Edb)
IC 77: kokopunainen (Kajaanin) runko (Expt+Ex+Rx+Eds+Ed+Edb)

IC 77/9:ssä oli uusimman tilaussarjan Ed-vaunu 28080.

----------


## TEP70

Uusia vihertyneitä:

Ed 28063 ja uudet 28080-28081

Eil 25003, 25006

Sr1 3076

----------


## TEP70

Jälleen lisää:

Ex 26221, 26313
Eil 25005
Ed 28082, 28083

Laskeskelin, että vihreitä kaksikerrosvaunuja on jo ainakin 50 kpl (Ed 8 kpl, Edb 23 kpl, Edfs 19 kpl). Tähän päälle vielä 20 Edm-vaunua.

To 15.9. IC 93:ssa oli jo viisi vaunua kuudesta vihreitä. Vain Rk oli keskellä punavalkoinen.

IC2 179:ssä oli nelivaunuinen, kokonaan punavalkoinen runko.

----------


## junabongari

No ei vr varmaan tee mitään muuta kuin keskity junien vihertämiseen.
On kai se savuttava dv12 "ympäristöystävällistä" liikennettä kun se on vihreä.  :Laughing:

----------


## TEP70

Eil 25012 on myös vihreä (9.11).

----------


## SD202

Eilf 25204 on myös vihertynyt ajassa 10.11.

----------


## TEP70

> 7.9. Helsinki
> 
> IC2 139: kokopunainen runko (Ex+Edfs+2 Ed+Edfs+Edb)
> IC 77: kokopunainen (Kajaanin) runko (Expt+Ex+Rx+Eds+Ed+Edb)


Nyt näyttää siltä, että kokopunaisten runkojen kuvaaminen vaatii jo melkoista tuuria. Punavalkoisia Edb-vaunuja on jäljellä enintään viisi yksilöä 30:stä. Punavalkoiseksi peruskorjattu Edb 28402 on saanut ainakin niskaansa vihreät värit. Tosin se oli ensimmäinen (9.07) peruskorjattu Edb-vaunu, joten ehtihän se jo nelisen vuotta olla liikenteessä.

Punavalkoiset Edb-vaunut: 28401, 28403, 28404, 28405 ja 28422.

----------


## SD202

Lisää vihertyneitä:
Sm4 6x11

----------


## TEP70

Edb 28431 on näemmä vihreä. Tästä kuvasta ilmenee, että rataverkolla liikkuu nyt myös (vihreä) Edb 28437. Olenkin ounastellut, että mahtavatkohan Ed-vaunut 28052-28060 muuttua kohtapuoliin Edb-vaunuiksi.

Jos vihreät Ed:t 28052 ja 28055 liikkuvat vielä, nyt ovat varmaan käsillä viimeiset hetket kuvata ne ennen kuin ne muuttuvat Edb-vaunuiksi. 17.10.2011 ne ainakin olivat vielä yhdessä IC2-rungossa.

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt näyttää siltä, että kokopunaisten runkojen kuvaaminen vaatii jo melkoista tuuria. Punavalkoisia Edb-vaunuja on jäljellä enintään viisi yksilöä 30:stä. Punavalkoiseksi peruskorjattu Edb 28402 on saanut ainakin niskaansa vihreät värit. Tosin se oli ensimmäinen (9.07) peruskorjattu Edb-vaunu, joten ehtihän se jo nelisen vuotta olla liikenteessä.
> 
> Punavalkoiset Edb-vaunut: 28401, 28403, 28404, 28405 ja 28422.


Kaikki nämä ovat nyt vihreitä eli kokopunaisia runkoja ei ole enää mahdollista nähdä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:41 ----------




> Jos vihreät Ed:t 28052 ja 28055 liikkuvat vielä, nyt ovat varmaan käsillä viimeiset hetket kuvata ne ennen kuin ne muuttuvat Edb-vaunuiksi. 17.10.2011 ne ainakin olivat vielä yhdessä IC2-rungossa.


Ed 28052 on nyt jo liikkeellä Edb 28432:ksi muutettuna, mutta Ed 28055 oli vielä pe 18.11. liikenteessä.

----------


## TEP70

> Ed 28052 on nyt jo liikkeellä Edb 28432:ksi muutettuna, mutta Ed 28055 oli vielä pe 18.11. liikenteessä.


Nyt tämäkin vaunu oli pudonnut siitä rungosta pois, jossa se kulki (havainto 24.11.).

Sr2 3234 on saanut myös vihreät värit ylleen. Taisi olla neljäs viherretty Sr2.

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt tämäkin vaunu oli pudonnut siitä rungosta pois, jossa se kulki (havainto 24.11.).


Ja 29.11. uusi Edb 28435 tuli IC2 966:n perässä Helsinkiin. Tehdäänköhän noita Edb-muutoksia myös Turussa?

Uusia vihreitä:

Eil 25014
Expt 26417
Pendo #6
10 ensimmäistä (28080-28089) uudesta Ed-sarjasta ovat jo liikenteessä. Mikähän on uusin, joka on noudettu Otanmäestä? Laskujeni mukaan tänään saattaisi olla tullut IC 78:ssa 28092 ja 28093 alas, mutta tästä ei ole havaintoa enkä tiedä, ovatko laskuni vielä synkronissa todellisuuden kanssa. Enkä uskalla edes väittää, että todellisuus on väärässä.  :Smile: 

Kaikissa seitsemässä Eil-rungossa on nyt vihreitä vaunuja ainakin yksi tai enemmänkin. Aineksia kokopunaisen rungon muodostamiseen on kuitenkin vielä runsaasti. 221:n rungossa on taas viisi vaunua kuudesta vihreitä. Koskahan nähdään ensimmäinen kokovihreä Eil-runko?

----------


## TEP70

Uusia vihreitä:

Ex 26201 ja 26312
Expt 26418

----------


## TEP70

> 10 ensimmäistä (28080-28089) uudesta Ed-sarjasta ovat jo liikenteessä. Mikähän on uusin, joka on noudettu Otanmäestä? Laskujeni mukaan tänään saattaisi olla tullut IC 78:ssa 28092 ja 28093 alas, mutta tästä ei ole havaintoa enkä tiedä, ovatko laskuni vielä synkronissa todellisuuden kanssa. Enkä uskalla edes väittää, että todellisuus on väärässä.


Laskut eivät olleet synkronissa. 28092 ja 28093 tulivat alas vasta ke 14.12. IC 78:ssa.

----------


## TEP70

Uusia vihreitä:

Ed 28090, 28091 (11.11)
Ed 28092, 28093 (12.11)
Eil 25013, 25017 (10.11)
Edb 28434, 28438

----------


## TEP70

Edfs 28312 (12.11)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sr2 3220 havaittu vihreänä 4.1.

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT%2...2/DSC_0302.JPG

----------


## Piirka

Dm12 4401 on sairastunut anemiaan, eli on saanut vihreää pintaa.

----------


## TEP70

Uusia vihreitä:

Ed 28094, 28095 (1.12)
Edfs 28311 (2.12)

Eilf 25202 (11.11) ja 25208 (1.12)
Eil 25030 (12.11) ja 25048 (12.11)

Expt 26401 (1.12) ja 26405 (12.11)
Ex 26202 (2.12), 26214 (12.11) ja 26314 (1.12)
Rx 26707 (12.11)

Edb-vaunuja muutettiin 10 kpl lisää eli vaunut 28432-28441 ovat liikenteessä, kaikki vihreinä, entiset Ed-vaunut 28052-28061. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että kaikkiin on tehty samanlainen muutoslaatta ajankohdalla 09-2011, vaikka kaikki eivät ole muutettu syyskuussa. Osa liikkui Ed-vaunuina vielä marraskuussa.

----------


## TEP70

Ex 26215 (3.12) ja 26219 (3.12)
Rx 26712 (3.12)

Eil 25015 (12.11), 25019 (2.12), 25022, 25023 (2.12) ja 25049 (2.12)
Eilf 25206 (x.12)

Ed 28062, 28096 (1.12), 28097 (1.12), 28098 (2.12), 28099 (2.12), 28100 (3.12), 28101 (3.12), 28102 (4.12), 28103 (4.12), 28104 (4.12) ja 28105 (4.12)

----------


## zige94

Lisätään listaan, kun täällä ei näyttänyt olevan, että Rbkt 26907 on vihreenä. Tässä alkuvuoden puolella sai vihreen värityksen, jos nyt en ihan väärin muista.

----------


## TEP70

> Lisätään listaan, kun täällä ei näyttänyt olevan, että Rbkt 26907 on vihreenä. Tässä alkuvuoden puolella sai vihreen värityksen, jos nyt en ihan väärin muista.


Täytyy sanoa, että todella yllättävä vihertyminen. Vuosimallin 1968 vaunun siis kaavaillaan pysyvän liikenteessä vielä pitkäänkin samaan aikaan, kun 80-luvulla tehtyjä vaunuja jo romutetaan. Eihän noilla Rbkt-vaunuilla ole tällä hetkellä yhdelläkään mitään jokapäiväistä käyttöä. Viittaako tämä nyt sitten siihen, että tilanne on muuttumassa?  :Smile:  Vai pitääkö perjantain IC 49 ja 55 saada kokovihreäksi jollain aikataululla?

----------


## zige94

> Täytyy sanoa, että todella yllättävä vihertyminen. Vuosimallin 1968 vaunun siis kaavaillaan pysyvän liikenteessä vielä pitkäänkin samaan aikaan, kun 80-luvulla tehtyjä vaunuja jo romutetaan. Eihän noilla Rbkt-vaunuilla ole tällä hetkellä yhdelläkään mitään jokapäiväistä käyttöä. Viittaako tämä nyt sitten siihen, että tilanne on muuttumassa?  Vai pitääkö perjantain IC 49 ja 55 saada kokovihreäksi jollain aikataululla?


Tuon viheyrttämiseen on ainakin yksi syy...  :Wink:  En tiedä onko salaista tietoa niin en viitti tässä julkisesti kertoa...

En ainakaan jatkosuunnitelmista tiedä, mutta tuo vaunu tulee olemaan yhdessä erikoisessa junassa juhannuksena  :Smile:  Sitä ennen ei ole liikenteessä.

----------


## TEP70

> Tuon viheyrttämiseen on ainakin yksi syy...  En tiedä onko salaista tietoa niin en viitti tässä julkisesti kertoa...
> 
> En ainakaan jatkosuunnitelmista tiedä, mutta tuo vaunu tulee olemaan yhdessä erikoisessa junassa juhannuksena  Sitä ennen ei ole liikenteessä.


No tuolta YLE-blogeistahan nyt ainakin paljastuu, että sen on määrä olla Juhannusjunassa mukana. Ja että Rbkt on havaittu muita ravintolavaunutyyppejä paremmin soveltuvaksi tähän tarkoitukseen. Mahdollisesti Juhannusjunaan sitten kerätään mahdollisimman vihreä ellei sitten jopa täysin vihreä junarunko ja varmaan kuin sattuman taikaoikusta joku vihreistä Sr2-vetureista sattuu olemaan myös junaan käytettävissä Ilmalassa eikä jossain Vartiuksen malmijunassa.  :Smile: 

Vihreitä Edm-vaunuja nyt ainakin on vaivattomasti Juhannusjunaan löydettävissä, samoin yksi kolmesta Fots-vaunusta on vihreä. Ravintola hoituu tuolla Rbkt-vaunulla ja sininen EFit ehkä korvataan vihreällä EFits-vaunulla. Vihreitä autovaunuja tai Eipt-vaunuja ei (tiettävästi) vielä ole, mutta onkohan tulossa?

----------


## zige94

> No tuolta YLE-blogeistahan nyt ainakin paljastuu, että sen on määrä olla Juhannusjunassa mukana. Ja että Rbkt on havaittu muita ravintolavaunutyyppejä paremmin soveltuvaksi tähän tarkoitukseen. Mahdollisesti Juhannusjunaan sitten kerätään mahdollisimman vihreä ellei sitten jopa täysin vihreä junarunko ja varmaan kuin sattuman taikaoikusta joku vihreistä Sr2-vetureista sattuu olemaan myös junaan käytettävissä Ilmalassa eikä jossain Vartiuksen malmijunassa. 
> 
> Vihreitä Edm-vaunuja nyt ainakin on vaivattomasti Juhannusjunaan löydettävissä, samoin yksi kolmesta Fots-vaunusta on vihreä. Ravintola hoituu tuolla Rbkt-vaunulla ja sininen EFit ehkä korvataan vihreällä EFits-vaunulla. Vihreitä autovaunuja tai Eipt-vaunuja ei (tiettävästi) vielä ole, mutta onkohan tulossa?


Juu Juhannusjunassa se on määrä olla mukana..  :Smile:  Sehän paljastuu YLE:n Juhannusjuna -blogistakin. Loppuja saattekin spekuloida sitten  :Wink: 

Ja korjataas vielä edellistä viestiäni, siis ainakin ennen kesää tuo vaunu on ainoastaan testiajoissa tavallisessa junavuorossa lisävaununa suljettuna vaununa, joten sen voi bongata ennen juhannusta ainakin kerran, tarkempaa ajankohtaa en itsekkään tiedä, muuten menisin bongaamaan samantien  :Smile:  Kuva-vaunusta vihreänä Juhannusjunan -facebook sivuilla. Kuva on YLE:n ottama.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eilen näin että pääradan klo 1636 lähteneessä Eil-lähijunarungossa joka toinen vaunu oli punainen ja joka toinen vihreä. Myös vetureista toinen Sr1 oli punainen ja toinen vihreä. Sain junan videolle joskin laatu oli huono koska matkustin itse rantaradan lähijunalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL:n bussilinjalle 23 näyttäisi ilmestyneen VR:n vihreään ja VR Transpointin mainoksiin teipattu bussi (numeroa en valitettavasti nähnyt kaukaa). Kun sitä vielä liikennöi Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne, niin kai sen voi myös laskea tänne.  :Smile:  Näin valitettavasti vain perän, joten en päässyt selville, onko se kokoteipattu vai vain perästä.

----------


## Knightrider

> HSL:n bussilinjalle 23 näyttäisi ilmestyneen VR:n vihreään ja VR Transpointin mainoksiin teipattu bussi (numeroa en valitettavasti nähnyt kaukaa). Kun sitä vielä liikennöi Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne, niin kai sen voi myös laskea tänne.  Näin valitettavasti vain perän, joten en päässyt selville, onko se kokoteipattu vai vain perästä.


Kokoteipattu on, mutta auton numeroa en ole pistänyt muistiin. Tämä mainosauto on kuitenkin ollut h23-liikenteessä jo kuukausia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pohjolan Liikenteen autosta #737 ja sen teippauksista on mainittu ainakin jo tässä ketjussa. Keskustelusta on kulunut aikaa jo vuosi ja neljännes.

----------


## zige94

Eilen tuli siihen törmättyä ja kuvakin napattua: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Uutuudet/IMG_5609.JPG

On se kyllä aikasemminkin 23:lla ollut, näyttäisi kiertävät vähän missä sattuu..

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sr1 3040 on vihertynyt (havainto 26.6.).

----------


## TEP70

Pari uutta vihreää:

Ex 26216 (6.12)
Eil 25032 (5.12)

----------


## SD202

Laitetaanpa tännekin: Sr1 3055 on vihertynyt.

----------


## Assamies

^-Juu, näin tuon veturin ensin välillä Roi-Kem. Sittemmin Oulussa.

Perinnejuna Valtteri meni Dv12-vedolla Pikkaralaan. En käytä tästä lyhennettä, kosken sitä Wikistä hakenut.  :Twisted Evil:  Veturi oli vm-78, Valmetin tekemä, numero 2648. Oli ajoilla II ja IV. Kuvattu.

Ajoin toiseen kertaan vielä, mutten Dr13:n kyytiin päässyt. Asian korvasi kyllä veturin ohjaamossa ja konetiloissa käyminen. Siellä olikin käynnissä melkomoinen vertaistapaaminen VR:n konepuolen miesten kesken.

Jotkut epäilivät, että Dr13 (numero 2349) olisi vikaantunut, tämän kuitenkin vr:laiset tiukasti kiistivät.

Sivuhuomio: itse aikanani ajoin montaa kertaa Rovaniemelle pikajunalla ja henkilöjunalla (nyk. taajamajuna) , Dv12:n vetämänä. Aika tuolloin oli vv.-90-91. Bongaustietoja tuolta ajalta ei ole eikä edes tehty.  :Embarassed: 

Esim. Kemissä voidaan nähdä näitä vihreään maalattuja Dv12:sia.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:42 ----------

Sr1 nähtiin Keminmaan Liedakkalassa. Veturin jälkeen oli yksi sininen päivävaunu, sitten puuvaunuja ja muistaakseni lastattuina. Omituinen yhdistelmä, ja ehdottomasti olisi ollut kuvaamisen arvoista.  :Embarassed:   Oulussa niin kutsutulla Rautasillassa Tuirassa, voidaan useinkin nähdä Dv12-parin vetämä tukkijuna. Näitä kulkee päivisinkin. Sr1 oli tietenkin nro 3055, väri vihervä.  :Redface:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään 21.7. Poriin menneessä Jazz-junassa oli yhtenä vaununa tällainen vaunu. Vaunuun laitettujen merkintöjen mukaan se olisi EFs 24205. Millähän tavoin tuo mahtaa poiketa EFits-vaunusta? Numeroinninkin perusteella kyseessä voisi päätellä olevan varsin samankaltaisista vaunutyypeistä. Montako EFit-vaunua on mahdettu vihertää ja onko niitä tarkoitus vihertää edelleen?

----------


## tlajunen

> EFs 24205


Tämä taitaa olla Juhannusjunaa varten viherretty vaunu. En tiedä miten eroaa EFits'eistä, vai eroaako lainkaan.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään 21.7. Poriin menneessä Jazz-junassa oli yhtenä vaununa tällainen vaunu. Vaunuun laitettujen merkintöjen mukaan se olisi EFs 24205. Millähän tavoin tuo mahtaa poiketa EFits-vaunusta? Numeroinninkin perusteella kyseessä voisi päätellä olevan varsin samankaltaisista vaunutyypeistä. Montako EFit-vaunua on mahdettu vihertää ja onko niitä tarkoitus vihertää edelleen?


Efit:tejä ei muistaaseni ennen Juhannusjunaa ollut yhtään vihreinä, nykytilannetta en tiedä. Tämän vuoksihan Juhannusjunaan oltiin jouduttu vaihtaa Efit:in tilalle Efs. Efs:ä oli 23.6. valmiina 2 kappaletta (tehdään yhteensä 4 eli 2vielä tulossa), numero 24205 ja 24203 (Juhannusjunassa). Eroja en tiedä, sisätiloissa en ainakaan huomannu Efits:iin verrattuna mitään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:01 ----------




> Tämä taitaa olla Juhannusjunaa varten viherretty vaunu. En tiedä miten eroaa EFits'eistä, vai eroaako lainkaan.


Juhannusjunassa oli Efs 24203.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Efit:tejä ei muistaaseni ennen Juhannusjunaa ollut yhtään vihreinä, nykytilannetta en tiedä. Tämän vuoksihan Juhannusjunaan oltiin jouduttu vaihtaa Efit:in tilalle Efs. Efs:ä oli 23.6. valmiina 2 kappaletta (tehdään yhteensä 4 eli 2vielä tulossa), numero 24205 ja 24203 (Juhannusjunassa). Eroja en tiedä, sisätiloissa en ainakaan huomannu Efits:iin verrattuna mitään.


Kiitos vastauksesta. EFs oli minulle uusi asia. Se lienee selvää, että EFit- (tai EFiti-)vaunuja ei EFit/EFiti-tunnuksilla tulla näkemään vihreinä, mutta epäselvää oli, montako on suunnitelmissa päivittää EFits:iksi tai EFs:iksi uusine väreineen.
 Itse olen nähnyt EFits-vaunuja lähinnä Hki - Roi -yöpikajunassa. Ymmärtääkseni Edm-kalustoinen juna tarvitsee joko Fots:n tai EFits:n. Jazz-junassa EFs oli (ainakin visuaalisesti) vähän hassu, kun koko vaunusto oli muilta osin sinistä perinteistä teräsvaunua.

----------


## zige94

> Ymmärtääkseni Edm-kalustoinen juna tarvitsee joko Fots:n tai EFits:n. Jazz-junassa EFs oli (ainakin visuaalisesti) vähän hassu, kun koko vaunusto oli muilta osin sinistä perinteistä teräsvaunua.


Olet ymmärtänyt ihan oikein, ja nythän kelpaa myös EFs -vaunu Edm:ien kanssa, eli enään ei tarvitse Fots:ia tai EFits:iä. Mikä sitten tuo EFs -vaunu on, eronoina EFit:iin ei taida olla muuta kuin Edm:ien tarvitsema tekniikka. Ehkä on vain päätetty lyhentää lyhenteitä? Joku vaunut.org:issa heitti EFit:in lyhenteiden tulevan seuraavasti: 

i (avo-osasto) ei taida olla enää käytössä
t (teräs) ei ole enää käytössä, ja t tupakkaa tässä ei ole

----------


## TEP70

> Juhannusjunassa oli Efs 24203.


Jahas, tästä kuvasta näkeekin, että vaunu on entinen EFit 23560. Mitkähän kolme muuta vaunua menevät muutokseen? Varmaan noilla 1985/86 rakennetuilla loppupään vaunuilla (23545-23566) on vielä palvelusta jäljellä. Tosin viisi niistä on jo muutettu joko EFits- tai EFs-vaunuiksi ja kolme lisää siis muutetaan.

Olisiko mahdollista, että Kolarikin saisi lähiaikoina kaksikerrosmakuuvaunuja? Yksi vaihtoehto on, että Turusta tulevat pari junaparin 273/266 vaunua muutetaan Edm-vaunuiksi (nyt CEmt) ja tämän vuoksi Turku-Tampere-rataosalle tarvitaan EFs (tai EFits). Neljä EFs-vaunua riittäisi tällaiseen toimintaan (kaksi junapariin 269/270 (272) Kolari), yksi Turku-Tampere-välille ja yksi varalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Saattaa olla jo mainittu, mutta Sr2 3233 on vihertynyt.

----------


## TEP70

> Yksi vaihtoehto on, että Turusta tulevat pari junaparin 273/266 vaunua muutetaan Edm-vaunuiksi (nyt CEmt) ja tämän vuoksi Turku-Tampere-rataosalle tarvitaan EFs (tai EFits). Neljä EFs-vaunua riittäisi tällaiseen toimintaan (kaksi junapariin 269/270 (272) Kolari), yksi Turku-Tampere-välille ja yksi varalle.


Tämä junaparin 273/266 arvaukseni näemmä toteutui eli CEmt-vaunuja on enää Kolarin junissa. Saas nähdä, tulisiko pari kaksikerrosmakuuvaunua myös Kolarin juniin.

Sr2 3233 vihertyi tosiaan jo viime vuoden puolella.

----------


## hmikko

Vaunut.orgissa tuli vastaan vihreä Dm12, jollaista en ole sattunut vielä elevänä näkemään. Näyttää jotensakin aika hirviältä. Ikkunoiden kanssa on samaa ongelmaa kuin Sr1:ssä, eli valkoinen kehys saa ikkunat särähtämään silmään entiseen harmaaseen raitaan verrattuna.

http://vaunut.org/kuva/75180?tt=3&i1=Dm12

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näyttää jotensakin aika hirviältä. Ikkunoiden kanssa on samaa ongelmaa kuin Sr1:ssä, eli valkoinen kehys saa ikkunat särähtämään silmään entiseen harmaaseen raitaan verrattuna.


Voin yhtyä mielipiteeseen. Vaikkei ikkunaraitaa tekisikään, pitäisi karmien olla ainakin mustat.

----------


## Piirka

> Dm12 Näyttää jotensakin aika hirviältä. Ikkunoiden kanssa on samaa ongelmaa kuin Sr1:ssä, eli valkoinen kehys saa ikkunat särähtämään silmään entiseen harmaaseen raitaan verrattuna.


Tulin matkustaneeksi viime keväänä/kesänä vihertyneellä yksilöllä. Kuvassa valkoiset ikkunakehykset töksähtääkin silmään, vaan ei kuitenkaan mielestäni luonnossa. Ensivaikutelmani oli: aneemisen näköinen väritys. Tuli mielleyhtymä Suomen suurimpaan sukuparonibussiyhtiöön. Hieman hopeanharmaata helmaan ja meillä olisi uusi yhtiö, KR (Koiviston Rautatiet).  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ess

> Tää on vähän sama juttu kuin VR:n pakkovihertyminen vetokaluston osalta: esim. Sr1 ja Dv12 ovat vihreinä aivan järkyttäviä keksintöjä yksinään, mutta ne sopivat auttavasti vihreävalkoisen rungon eteen, joskaan vihreävalkoisia runkoja ei Dv12:n persiissä voi nähdä muualla kuin Roi-Kjä-välillä.


Joo varsinkin Sr1:n vihreästä värityksestä tulee paljon nopeammin mieleen sen valmistusmaa kuin punavalkoisena. Johtunee siitä että punavalkoisessa värityksessä tuulilasin karmit olivat mustat. Minä en ymmärrä miksi kaiken kaluston edes tarvitsisi olla yhtenäisissä väreissä. Eihän sinisiä vaunujakaan koskaan maalattu punaiseen väritykseen. Nyt on muutamia vihreitä sinisiä vaunuja ravintolavaunuina, eikä sekään oikein hyvältä näytä.

----------


## hmikko

Todettakoon tähän, että tulin tällä viikolla ensimmäisen kerran kiinnittäneeksi huomioni ravintolavaunussa kirkkaan vihreisiin paperilautasliinoihin. Viherpesun lienee siis tarkoitus todellakin kattaa kaikki nurkat (kyseinen ravintolavaunu tosin oli vanhaa mallia ja sisustukseltaan 70-luvun täyspunainen).

----------

